# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> *2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 03:42)

Bem venho estrear este tópico com mais sol!






Sol e céu limpo devem-se manter, noites frias e dias mornos também e o vento fraco inclusivé.
Situação meteorológica quase fixa e constante graças ao anticiclone sobre a Europa Ocidental.
Nos modelos do GFS não vejo uma única imagem sem o AA sobre Portugal e pressões na ordem dos 1040 hPa devem-se registar ao final da semana! 

Há apenas possibilidade de precipitação no dia 6 mas nada de mais! 

Bom ano a todos!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2015 às 11:34)

Bom dia a todos, e os votos de um ano cheio de coisas boas,

Vou fazer somente uma análise muito resumida dos modelos, pois quase nada existe a acrescentar em relação ao que se tem falado ....

Basicamente vamos seguir na 1ª metade sob o dominio anticiclónico, havendo somente uma pequena possibilidade de no ciclo de substituição dos Anticiclones haver no dia 6 Janeiro, uma frente de actividade fraca a moderada atravessar o norte e centro de Portugal.
Após isso existe novamente um incremento no dominio anticiclónico com pressões elevadissimas pelo que qualquer frente que surja terá forçosamente que ser entre os ciclos de substituição do AA !
Não sei se entendem o que quero dizer com ciclo substituição, mas basicamente é o seguinte, as baixas pressões vão vagueando nas altas latitudes enquanto que nas baixas latitudes vão vagueando os Anticiclones, isto numa linguagem para que todos entendam ....


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

A situação para dia 6/7 já mudou e é provável chover nesses dias pois o AA afasta-se bastante e deixa passar uma baixa pressão não muito ativa.
Depois disso temos o AA de volta em muita força, podemos ver pressões na ordem dos 1047 hPa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2015 às 11:19)

Nada de novo quanto aos modelos... só no 2º painel (sim aquele que nunca se confirma excepto quando mete AA aos magotes)...





Veremos se a frente prevista para dia 6 ainda cá chega ou se esfuma no mar... será que aguenta o AAmigo?


----------



## Bracaro (2 Jan 2015 às 15:34)

Nunca percebi muito bem o critério de classificação dos avisos meteorológicos por parte do IPMA.
Hoje reparei que os distritos do sul do país foram colocados em alerta amarelo devido ao frio. Por curiosidade fui ver as temperaturas na observação de superfície e pude constatar que quase todas as estações desses  distritos tinham temperaturas superiores a 15º, chegando mesmo aos 18,1º de Aljezur.
Em contrapartida, no Norte (Minho, Douro Litoral e trás-os-Montes), as temperaturas variavam entre os 5,9º de Mirandela e os 14,8º de Lamas de Mouro. Dados das 14:00.
Não sei se há mais algum factor para a atribuição dos avisos, mas por vezes creio que há um certo exagero.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Jan 2015 às 15:46)

Bracaro disse:


> Nunca percebi muito bem o critério de classificação dos avisos meteorológicos por parte do IPMA.
> Hoje reparei que os distritos do sul do país foram colocados em alerta amarelo devido ao frio. Por curiosidade fui ver as temperaturas na observação de superfície e pude constatar que quase todas as estações desses  distritos tinham temperaturas superiores a 15º, chegando mesmo aos 18,1º de Aljezur.
> Em contrapartida, no Norte (Minho, Douro Litoral e trás-os-Montes), as temperaturas variavam entre os 5,9º de Mirandela e os 14,8º de Lamas de Mouro. Dados das 14:00.
> Não sei se há mais algum factor para a atribuição dos avisos, mas por vezes creio que há um certo exagero.



Os avisos sao relativos a temperatura minima nao á maxima

http://gyazo.com/0d8f163617e5a5eb3e398608fac516ce


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

Boas, deixo aqui ( finalmente consegui aceder ao Forum, yuppiii....) o ensemble para os próximos 15 dias para Lisboa. Será que temos chuva no dia 6 Janeiro? E será que vamos bater o recorde de pressão atmosférica no final da semana ?




free image hosting


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2015 às 14:43)

começa o gfs a dar sinais de um bloqueio atllantico.

aurelio onde se acede a esses diagramas de pressão são do meteociel certo?


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2015 às 15:40)

a situação das altas pressões elevadas é tão anormal que o gráfico corta as linhas dos diferentes membros.


----------



## Azor (3 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

Agreste disse:


> a situação das altas pressões elevadas é tão anormal que o gráfico corta as linhas dos diferentes membros.



Resta saber se mais tarde (quem sabe na Primavera ou Verão) tudo isto será recompensado... mas creio que será bem difícil recuperar mais à frente o que de momento está sendo perdido....

É uma primeira metade de Inverno para lamentar, ou quem sabe para festejar já que isto mais parece ser a repetição de há anos atrás.

Quem leva o ano inteiro à espera de umas temperaturas mais fresquinhas e de alguma animação atmosférica no Inverno e vê isto assim, quase que entra em depressão.
É mais um Inverno para esquecer


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Brutal escalada da pressão na próxima semana, até sai da escala! 

Run de controlo GFS:






Pior? Quase impossível! Já nem posso ver as cartas!!!!!!!!!!! 





O impossível está a 324h, 2º painel claro está! 1060hpa na Gronelândia e corredor de ar polar directo a nós! Só em sonhos e no 2º painel do GFS!


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jan 2015 às 18:17)

Azor disse:


> Resta saber se mais tarde (quem sabe na Primavera ou Verão) tudo isto será recompensado... mas creio que será bem difícil recuperar mais à frente o que de momento *está sendo perdido*....
> 
> É uma primeira metade de Inverno para* lamentar*, ou quem sabe para festejar já que isto mais parece ser a repetição de há anos atrás.
> 
> ...



Calma!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

jotackosta disse:


> Calma!!



Eu acho que na verdade já está a compensar o Verão e Outono excepcionais que tivemos! 
Não é nada que não me tivesse passado pela cabeça... mas é duro estar semanas a "comer" literalmente com anticiclone e não ver o fim à vista no pico do Inverno!
Tragam cAAlmex se faz favor! Já ninguem me atura!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Já começa a ser saturante tanto tempo de AA, mas também já esperava que isto acontecesse, ele não veio no verão tinha de vir e instalar-se cá agora


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Sendo Zeus também o deus da Meteorologia, olhem que ele pode seguir o fórum!! Não o atentem 
"Meteorologicamente" falando, se o valor da pressão atmosférica atingir esses valores não deixa de ser interessante certo? Não sei bem o historial da pressão nesta época do ano em Portugal, se costuma ou não ser muito raro acontecer o que se perspectiva...


----------



## Brito (4 Jan 2015 às 11:41)

Nao deixa de ser interessante este pico de pressão e o anticiclone mesmo por cima....mas deixem no estar que quanto mais tempo estiver melhor. Se o aumento da pressão a latitudes polares se verificar ( escandinavia, gronelandia) levaremos com umas bombas..


----------



## Zapiao (4 Jan 2015 às 15:39)

A agulha do meu barómetro aneroide vai sair da escala


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2015 às 16:13)

E lá se vai a chuva de de dia 6!
É capaz de chover no norte alguma coisa mas no centro do país não deve passar de 1mm.

Às 18h de dia 6





Às 00h de dia 7




Classificação de anomalia desta semana, mais uma vez





Temperaturas voltam ao normal, minimas entre os 5ºC e 8ºC em Lisboa e máximas entre os 13ºC e os 16ºC esta semana e acredito que cheguem a ser mais altas.
Agora chuva só talvez para a outra semana, a partir de dia 13 porque as próximas saídas ditam pressões na ordem dos *1045 hPa*  e duvido muito que algo se atreva a chegar cá com tais pressões, coisa que nunca tinha visto na minha vida desde que passei a gostar de meteorologia.

Não chove há 20 dias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 16:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E lá se vai a chuva de de dia 6!
> É capaz de chover no norte alguma coisa mas no centro do país não deve passar de 1mm.
> 
> Às 18h de dia 6
> ...


Mas ainda alguém acreditava que ia chover esta semana??? só os meios de comunicação social....


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2015 às 16:23)

Off topic ... mas construtivo.

Consultei os meus dados fiáveis (menos de 4 anos) e encontrei, como previa, *vários* picos de pressão a morder os 1040 nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro..

Normalíssimo.

E atenção às previsões. 1045 parec demais. Não chegará a tanto.

cps


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

no norte do país acredito que seja normal... aqui no algarve não é.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

A anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais do oceano praticamente já tinha desaparecido na penúltima semana de Dezembro. Aguardemos pela última informação que vai provavelmente confirmar o abandono das águas quentes do Atlântico oriental e com ele a hipótese de deitar abaixo o anticiclone. Se esta distribuição não mudar temos anticiclone em cima para durar.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Ora vamos lá ver se se confirma, o modelo GFS está a prever a subida do AA para a gronelandia e escandinavia e com isso vamos levar com as bombas! Até mesmo neve poderá cair... aguardemos!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

joselamego disse:


> Ora vamos lá ver se se confirma, o modelo GFS está a prever a subida do AA para a gronelandia e escandinavia e com isso vamos levar com as bombas! Até mesmo neve poderá cair... aguardemos!



Foi apenas mais um despiste da run operacional e da run de controlo  , mas pelo menos dá uma restia de esperança de que algo se possa formar para o fim do mês !


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas ainda alguém acreditava que ia chover esta semana??? só os meios de comunicação social....


Eu acreditava


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

De facto pressões elevadas...bastante elevadas. O problema é que só me animo com o 2º painel...mas nas últimas semanas ficamos mesmo pelo 2º painel. Aguardemos....melhor não podemos fazer!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> Off topic ... mas construtivo.
> 
> Consultei os meus dados fiáveis (menos de 4 anos) e encontrei, como previa, *vários* picos de pressão a morder os 1040 nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro..
> 
> ...


Acredito que houve bastantes picos a chegar aos 1040, aliás só em Dezembro houve bastantes.
Parece demais, mas preveem pressões de 1042-1045 para Lisboa no dia 9 e raramente se enganam...veremos


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos o GFS insiste na possibilidade de a partir do meio do mês termos por aqui algo interessante com cada vez mais membros a indicarem essa possibilidade de mudança. Já são várias as runs seguidas que a run operacional e a de controlo apontam para esse cenário. Tal situação segundo o GFS é motivada por um aumentos da pressão a norte, mas veremos ..... enquanto não entrar nas 240 horas 
O ECM por seu lado nos seus 10 dias ainda não aparece nada nem na operacional nem na média do ensemble !

EDIT: Bom olhando para todos os outros modelos, parece mesmo que somente o GFS admite tal cenário mesmo a 15 dias, sendo que nos outros modelos nem a operacional nem a média do ensemble, suporta tal mudança !


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2015 às 16:06)

A  foto do "monstro", todo o território debaixo de uma isobara de 1040 hpa podendo ser mais ainda em algumas zonas, vamos ver quanto tempo dura este padrão de tendência  anticiclónica e se seremos recompensados na 2º metade do mês..

Com esta sinóptica e calmaria, céus limpos, serão de esperar boas inversões durante a noite  nos locais favoráveis a tal


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

As temperaturas superficiais do Atlântico na vizinhança da costa europeia estabilizaram em valores normais na semana da passagem do ano; a anomalia negativa central esbateu-se e a positiva acerca-se mais do litoral americano. Com este cenário pode-se esperar tudo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Mesmo assim esperava que as minimas aumentassem, mas com a vinda do monstro parece que continuam a rondar os* 2-4ºC* e a máxima de amanhã vai ser bastante baixa, uns 12ºC para Lisboa e muita nebulosidade com a dissipação da frente fria mesmo no mar que pode quem sabe trazer chuviscos aleatórios e incómodos. 
Nestes dias só se está bem é deitado ao sol! Que bom que sabe! 

Pressões nos 1045 hPa continuam a ser previstas para toda a peninsula ibérica no dia 9. A partir de dia 12 já começa a confusão nos modelos e pode vir ai muita coisa como pode vir nada... há que esperar, mas até dia 12 sol e céu limpo devem-se manter!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos permanece tudo muito calmo em termos de previsão embora a região norte do país ainda possa ver alguma chuva ocasionalmente, o padrão anticiclónico voltou a ser a nota dominante em todo o ensemble ...

Vou estar agora ausente durante uns dias, boa semana a todos !


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

Para já nada de novo...AA a rondar e só para a próxima semana é que se deslumbra algo, no entanto ainda falta tanto tempo! Resta-nos aproveitar estes dias de sol.

Bom dia para todos.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2015 às 13:55)

Boa tarde família MeteoPT.

Prevê-se chuva na próxima semana (terça e quarta) para a região norte, ao ver pelos meteogramas GFS. Contudo, na óptica dos mais "especializados", crê-se de facto que chova ou não? Preciso de recolher umas imagens em montanha (zona da Peneda Gerês) e precisava de dias limpos de sol.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Protecção Civíl:

DATA E HORA DE EMISSÃO: 06 JANEIRO 2015 / 12:00 AVISO Nº 01/2015

TEMPO FRIO

No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) realizado hoje, 6 de janeiro, no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), prevê-se para os próximos dias:


– *Situação de tempo frio e seco, com temperaturas mínimas abaixo do normal para a época. *
– *Condições para persistência de nevoeiros, que poderão gelados em especial nas regiões do interior. 
*
Acompanhe as previsões meteorológicas em www.ipma.pt.

http://www.prociv.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/991/Aviso à população _ Tempo Frio.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Tempo seco e frio continua.
Em Lisboa minimas sobem e rondam agora os 5-8ºC mas máximas continuam nos 13-15ºC. Alguns dias deve-se registar temps. mais baixas e mais altas.

Vento fraco continua mas ondulação começa a intensificar-se devido à "mini-depressão" a oeste do território que se mantem até dia 07 e com ela uma frente estacionária que causa chuva no mar. 

Preparem-se porque as depressões de 1040-1045 hPa estam a chegar e manteem até dia 10 sendo o auge no dia 9! Preparem-se para recordes talvez.

Previsão para a outra semana continua muito instável, o AA parece querer afastar-se e algumas depressões aproximam-se mas depois volta outra vez e "luta" contra as grandes depressões...Temos de esperar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

Snifa disse:


> Protecção Civíl:
> 
> DATA E HORA DE EMISSÃO: 06 JANEIRO 2015 / 12:00 AVISO Nº 01/2015
> 
> ...


Acho que se enquadrava mais nos tesourinhos deprimentes... Na minha opinião este alerta é descabido e só serve para banalizar os alertas de frio


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

Deprimente talvez não... atenção ao nevoeiro gelado que pode mesmo aparecer.


----------



## Firefigther (6 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

Não percebo nada disto coloquei o AVISO A POPULAÇAO de TEMPO FRIO da ANPC no forum dos Alerta e Avisos mas vim aqui desabafar, A ANPC lançou o Aviso mas não colocou o SIOPS em nenhum ALERTA. O IPMA não emite nenhum AVISO de TEMPO FRIO. A TVI e fui novamente ver nas gravaçoes no Jornal das 8 ( diz que " A Protecção Civil emitiu um AVISO LARANJA". Meus senhores onde é que ficamos ?


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Mais uma vez o modelo GFS está a prever algo assinalável para os nossos lados para segunda metade deste mês.... os ingredientes podem juntar-se....


----------



## martinus (7 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

Já há aviso amarelo do IPMA para os distritos de Bragança e Guarda por causa de nevoeiros, eventualmente gelados e com sincelo.


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

Avisos de IPMA e avisos de proteção civil são diferentes....não é o sitio


joselamego disse:


> Mais uma vez o modelo GFS está a prever algo assinalável para os nossos lados para segunda metade deste mês.... os ingredientes podem juntar-se....



Pois, o segundo painel sempre fabuloso!!!! Mas o ECM vai um pouco na mesma onda, o que pode ser bom sinal os dois modelos estarem de acordo. Como costumo dizer...aguardemos que o segundo painel se mantenha e se torne realidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia ao Forum!
Para mim o mais importante é que já se vê algo no 1º painel, ainda nada de muito significativo, mas o que acontecer no final deste painel será fundamental para a eventual mudança de padrão na 2ª quinzena.




Vamos aguardar para ver se se rompe este bloqueio que já ninguem suporta mais!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 16:01)

Será que é desta que temos chuva


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2015 às 16:14)

E é logo à grande! Terapia de choque meteorológica!
Vamos esperar para ver. Já é bem vinda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

Mesmo assim ainda não digo nada em relação á proxima semana, é muito incerto visto o poder do AA.

Mas para o resto da semana frio intensifica-se, vento fica mais fraco e a probabilidade de inversões e de muito nevoeiro aumenta!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será que é desta que temos chuva



 também a que era prevista para dia 6 (e até 7 e 8) esteve desde longa data nas previsões dos modelos e do próprio IPMA até à véspera. Depois o que se viu? Nem um pingo sequer em qualquer região, ficou a acenar-nos de longe sobre o mar.
Agora só acredito no próprio dia quando me caír em cima! 
O que tem valido é a geada quando derrete e os nevoeiros a orvalharem:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 05:19)

100 hPa de cavamento:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2015 às 12:19)

E já chegou a bomba do AA, então e quem não acreditava nos 1045hPa?


----------



## boneli (8 Jan 2015 às 12:32)

1044.9 não é o mesmo que 1045!! Eu quando acordei senti logo isso no ar e disse para mim..."não chegou as 1045" .

Agora falar sério...os modelos já indicavam isso e de facto veio a verificar-se. Agora aos poucos espero que diminua.

Cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (8 Jan 2015 às 12:51)

De facto impressiona!!!!
Não sendo anormal ou inédito é incomum!
Veremos se para a semana ja haverá alguma precipitação a Norte (tanto GFS como ECM assim o indicam)...acredito que sim, mas depois disso é que tenho duvidas se se manterá o padrão actual de estabilidade ou não!
É o estado de tempo que temos e quanto a isso...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2015 às 13:53)

boneli disse:


> 1044.9 não é o mesmo que 1045!! Eu quando acordei senti logo isso no ar e disse para mim..."não chegou as 1045" .
> 
> Agora falar sério...os modelos já indicavam isso e de facto veio a verificar-se. Agora aos poucos espero que diminua.
> 
> Cumprimentos



A pressão mais alta é amanha dia 9 durante a manha...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2015 às 20:38)

miguel disse:


> A pressão mais alta é amanha dia 9 durante a manha...


Pois, se Trás os Montes já vais nos 1045 imagino amanhã...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

*1048.5 hPa *
Será isto um dos recordes de pressão para Portugal? (Por enquanto porque ainda nem chegou o "pior" que é só às 11h de amanhã)


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 02:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *1048.5 hPa *




O júri reconsiderou e...

O "troféu" passa para as 0h de dia 9 com 1048.7 hPa 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-centro-janeiro-2015.8067/page-15#post-469030

 mas poderá não ser ainda a decisão final...


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 09:41)

*A discussão sobre as altas pressões, continuem neste tópico:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...rica-em-portugal-e-no-mundo.1152/#post-469057


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Entretanto, e no meio desta saga das altas pressões, à excepção do NE do país, o nevoeiro foi bem "varrido" graças a um substancial aumento do vento nos níveis médios altos desde ontem, misturando a atmosfera e destruindo boa parte da inversão e do nevoeiro.
Mas pelas previsões, a partir de amanhã este vento a níveis mais altos volta a reduzir bastante mais a Sul, portanto não é de admirar se a partir de Domingo, e por uns dias, voltarem nevoeiros mais generalizados nestas regiões. Vamos aguardar, pois como está mais que visto, previsões de nevoeiro tendem a ser algo "catastróficas" em termos de precisão!


----------



## Microburst (9 Jan 2015 às 11:52)

Bom, e de acordo com as previsões de hoje do IPMA e de outros sites, a suposta chuva prevista mais para o final da semana que vem evaporou-se (ou então congelou ), sendo substituída por mais dias de nevoeiro intenso e a continuação das temperaturas mínimas baixas. Será que este ano haverá também uma espécie de "Stephanie" ou "Gong", ou ficamo-nos pelo tempo seco e frio?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

Boas
Parece que lá para terça devemos ter mesmo alguma chuva, finalmente
Quanto ao final da semana\fim de semana de 17\18 tanto gfs como ecmwf apontam um cenário de muito frio e com alguma possibilidade de precipitação, o que poderia dar neve em cotas baixas, mas isto claro a esta distancia, é futurologia. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 16:09)

Penso que já escreveram sobre isso... considerar-se uma baixa pressão a 1033mbar aqui a sul do Algarve, hoje, e que nos está a trazer o sueste. Belas ondas na praia, talvez uns 2 metros.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

A posição do anticiclone potentíssimo vai injectar quantidades maciças de poeiras do Sahara no Atlântico mas que não atingirão a península Ibérica, apenas muito ligeiramente o Algarve.
O arquipélago da Madeira vai receber quantidades importantes a começar no sábado à noite com acumulações máximas à superfície a superarem os 100 microgramas por metro cúbico.










Mais imagens das previsões de poeiras nesta ligação do costume:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2015 às 18:41)

Alguém arrisca alguma previsão para quando o fim deste AA "_ad eternum_"?


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

Azor disse:


> Alguém arrisca alguma previsão para quando o fim deste AA "_ad eternum_"?



Olhando para os modelos, até duas semanas não há basicamente alteração. Os AA vão-se substituindo, renovando com ligeiras caudas frontais a aproximarem-se do norte. Mas passadas essas o panorama do segundo painel é ainda mais agressivo anticiclonicamente falando, com uma subida de latitude. A ser assim, o Janeiro acabou para a precipitação significativa. Venha o próximo mês...


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2015 às 19:22)

StormRic disse:


> Olhando para os modelos, até duas semanas não há basicamente alteração. Os AA vão-se substituindo, renovando com ligeiras caudas frontais a aproximarem-se do norte. Mas passadas essas o panorama do segundo painel é ainda mais agressivo anticiclonicamente falando, com uma subida de latitude. A ser assim, o Janeiro acabou para a precipitação significativa. Venha o próximo mês...



Pois... é o que eu já esperava tendo consultado os vários modelos....estava era só à espera de uma confirmação.
A situação se não se alterar até Fevereiro pode ser preocupante. Pelo menos para aqui no Atlântico insular. Penso que esse Janeiro poderá bater igualmente recordes ao nível da precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

Eu vou dar a minha opinião, já tinha dito neste forum em Dezembro que provavelmente Janeiro iria ser seco, até á data isso tem-se confirmado... o AA " não sequer ir embora", e sendo Dezembro e Janeiro secos acredito que Fevereiro também será. Acho que vamos ter um inverno seco, e depois penso que a primavera será chuvosa, mas claro para os amantes da neve isto não está famoso...


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

com excessao do gfs eu vejo bons mapas a partir de dia 16 com destaque para gem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

Haja esperança, a meteogalicia diz que para semana muda o padrão! Algo de chuva para Domingo, bom tempo 2ª feira e chuva na 3ª feira!

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/venres-e-sabado-con-bo-tempo-971578

Pelo menos no norte o pó pode dar uma trégua!


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2015 às 23:32)

pessoal olhem so para esta saída do GFS  um sonho, e já no 1º painel... cotas 0  grande entrada fria, que já vem sendo modelada e adiada varias vezes... parece querer aparecer...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

Brito disse:


> pessoal olhem so para esta saída do GFS  um sonho, e já no 1º painel... cotas 0  grande entrada fria, que já vem sendo modelada e adiada varias vezes... parece querer aparecer...



Onde raio vês isso?


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

meteograma  para viseu


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2015 às 00:23)

Brito disse:


> meteograma  para viseu



Fiz confusão, pensava que esses 0m do meteograma era _chão_ e não nível do mar. My bad


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2015 às 11:27)

O que eu vejo no GFS é a iso -4 no norte de Portugal, mas no ECMWF apenas  a iso -2. acho que não dá para cotas 0. Mas são boas saídas, pois vem com precipitação, o que dará neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

Interessante em jeito de comparação. Em Janeiro de 2005 a chuva também só apareceu a meados do mês. E como previ aqui a tempos, aí está o regresso de alguma chuva em especial para o norte e centro. Quanto ao resto do inverno. Acho que podemos esperar uma segunda metade mais interessante.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jan 2015 às 12:47)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Interessante em jeito de comparação. Em Janeiro de 2005 a chuva também só apareceu a meados do mês. E como previ aqui a tempos, aí está o regresso de alguma chuva em especial para o norte e centro. Quanto ao resto do inverno. Acho que podemos esperar uma segunda metade mais interessante.


Não estejam tão confiantes quando ao possível regresso da chuva, pelo menos aqui não espero chuva nenhuma


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não estejam tão confiantes quando ao possível regresso da chuva, pelo menos aqui não espero chuva nenhuma


Pois fala por ti. A sul nem uma gota. Agora a norte e parte do centro a história é outra.


----------



## Brito (10 Jan 2015 às 14:07)

penso que o inverno vai começar daqui a uns dias 
volta a insistir no bloqueio o GFS nesta run 06Z  resultando num cenário pouco comum, mas nada de anormal nas nossas latitudes...a aguardar as próximas saídas


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

Parece-me que este tópico vai estar bastante activo nos próximos dias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

A ver se se confirma! Para marcar férias!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Que sonho se o GFS mantivesse este cenário. Teríamos bastante neve nas regiões montanhosas do costume e algumas regiões iriam ter surpresas. Mas lá está, isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2015 às 15:07)

Para o final da próxima semana poderemos vir a ter neve a cotas relativamente baixas!
A ISO 850Hpa (+-1500m) está na região norte de Portugal a cerca de -5ºC

Claro que isto são previsões , tudo pode mudar até lá...

*>TEMPERATURA A CERCA 1500M:*





*>NEVE:*


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

O IPMA também ja tem na previsão neve para Montalegre e penhas douradas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

A maior parte da chuva que vem ai nos próximos dias é devido às transições entre anticiclones que trás frentes frias, mas nada de mais, deve haver mais o norte.


----------



## Brito (10 Jan 2015 às 16:39)

viseu GFS 06z


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Se se mantiver assim, a frente do dia 15 ( em especial) até é bastante boa, embora já possa chover no dia 13:











Posteriormente, e segundo o GFS,há tendência para uma descida significativa das temperaturas com circulação de Norte e talvez alguns aguaceiros com queda de neve, será eventualmente a 1ª entrada fria mais consistente deste Inverno..vamos ver


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Jan 2015 às 16:50)

Ainda é cedo para podermos dizer o que poderá ou não acontecer a esta distância, e além disso parece que existe pouca precipitação nas horas com ISQ mais baixas, mas vamos aguardar as proximas saídas e lá mais para terça/quarta já se pode fazer uma previsão mais acertada...no entanto é bom de assinalar a tendencia de mudança de padrão


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

saida do gfs com neve praticamente a cota 0 no Norte junto à fronteira, a 150 no restante Interior Norte, a 300 no Centro, 400 em São Mamede no Sul e a 600 em Monchique no Sul no próximo domingo, se isto acontecesse 

mas ainda falta 1 semana, infelizmente vai mudar, duvido que se aguente assim


----------



## boneli (10 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Bem os dois modelos estão mais ou menos em consonância. Pelo menos dá a sensação que a semana que vem tem o regresso da chuva.....quanto ao resto e como ainda falta algum tempo, daqui a uns 4 dias digo algo, mas que está interessante lá isso está.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2015 às 18:33)

Posso comprar o trenó?


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

Calma minha gente. O segredo é desvalorizar um pouco a situação, nada de colocar a fasquia alta demais a ver se se concretiza. Resta fazer figas. Mas já agora, a acontecer teríamos neve a que cotas?


----------



## Brito (10 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Muita coisa vai ainda mudar...esta saída das 12z do gfs já recua no frio e na precipitação....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

um trenó com rodas ,porque é provável que fique tudo em espanha!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

Se ficar na Sanabria já não fica longe!


----------



## cardu (10 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

e o que acham da saída do ECMWF?


----------



## fishisco (10 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

o IPMA ja preve aguaceiros fracos para amanhã... será?


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

cardu disse:


> e o que acham da saída do ECMWF?



para já vejo uma indecisão muito grande a 180h os mapas vao dar muitas voltas nestes proximos dias


----------



## boneli (10 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

Antes de analisarem a fundo e fixarem-se nas saídas para o final da próxima semana e como já sabem que as coisas mudam num ápice temos primeiro o dia 13 e 15.


----------



## Paula (10 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

Boas!
Parece certo o regresso da nossa amiga 
O raio do AA algum dia tinha de ser "quebrado"


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Paula disse:


> Boas!
> Parece certo o regresso da nossa amiga
> O raio do AA algum dia tinha de ser "quebrado"



Não creio que tenha sido quebrado.

Parece-me sim que está a existir uma auxilação na intensidade do mesmo que vai permitir que uma frente entre no território. A quantidade de precipitação da mesma ainda é muito incerta.

Totalmente incerto segundo os modelos é achar que o Anti Ciclone irá finalmente deslocar-se para latitudes mais próprias da época.

Espermos que sim e, na verdade, esta entrada, a querer significar qualquer coisa, só pode ser bom.


----------



## Paula (10 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

É verdade o que dizes, daí eu ter usado as aspas. 
Só pelo simples facto de haver uma espécie de pausa no AA já é bom!


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2015 às 14:07)

Boa frente a afectar o NW no dia 15/01.

Previsão do GFS: 6 z






Mas já na próxima terça-feira a chuva deverá regressar 

IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 13.janeiro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando abertas na região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, mais frequentes no litoral a norte do cabo
Mondego. Possibilidade de queda de neve acima de 1300 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas e sendo
temporariamente de leste no Algarve.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns
locais.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior, em especial na
região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

_Atualizado a 11 de janeiro de 2015 às 11:5 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2015 às 16:12)

Boas
O GFS depois de ter cortado frio e precipitaçao na saida das 6, volta a colocar mais frio e precipitação na saida das 12. Pessoalmente nao acredito em cotas 0 nem proximo disso como ja se falou aqui, mas a cota 500\600 não é de todo de excluir, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## boneli (11 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas
> O GFS depois de ter cortado frio e precipitaçao na saida das 6, volta a colocar mais frio e precipitação na saida das 12. Pessoalmente nao acredito em cotas 0 nem proximo disso como ja se falou aqui, mas a cota 500\600 não é de todo de excluir, vamos acompanhando.



É a velha história do tira e põem! De facto melhorou tanto em precipitação como no frio entre o dia 13 e dia 18!!! Vamos ver o que o ECM tem para nos mostrar, mas acho que pelo menos nos locais habituais teremos neve! Aquela ISO -4....tanto aparece como desaparece também pode marcar a diferença.
Penso que há aqui colegas que conseguem interpretar os modelos bem melhor do que eu e conseguirão acrescentar algo mais, no entanto não deixa de ser importante o facto de os modelos na generalidade insistirem nesta situação com mais ou menos alteração de RUN para RUN. Lá para Terça conseguiremos ter algo mais concreto...ou não .


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não estejam tão confiantes quando ao possível regresso da chuva, pelo menos aqui não espero chuva nenhuma



Assim parece pela última run, o que já esteve previsto em maior quantidade foi agora reduzido, especialmente para depois de 20.

E para o Alentejo só mesmo na 5ª feira se pode esperar alguns poucos milímetros para o fim do dia. É que basicamente os anticiclones mantêm-se nas mesmas latitudes. Apenas algumas caudas de frentes e vales associados aproveitam os intervalos ou escorregam pela vertente Leste para atingir em cheio a parte central do continente europeu. O _jet_ faz uma descida rápida às nossas latitudes nos dias 15 a 18 mas retira-se logo a seguir e retoma a latitude das ilhas britânicas de onde não sai até ao fim do painel, dia 27. Os anticiclones, que apanharam alguma pancada com aquela incursão, voltam exactamente para o mesmo lugar que ocuparam nas última semanas, bem em cima da península ibérica. Sinceramente espero que isto esteja tudo errado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Posso marcar férias?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2015 às 22:19)

ai se fosse amanha!!!


----------



## ppereira (12 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

GFS 06Z... saída de sonho para o próximo fim de semana.
ainda  mais de 100h mas a previsão está lá!!!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

ppereira disse:


> GFS 06Z... saída de sonho para o próximo fim de semana.
> ainda  mais de 100h mas a previsão está lá!!!



A run paralela está um pouco melhor que a operacional:

Paralela:












Operacional:











Mas sim  é uma boa tendência, antes temos ainda o evento de amanhã e em especial o de Quinta -feira  

é uma entrada fria ( em especial no pós frontal) de forte componente marítima que pode dar boas acumulações  nas terras médias e altas assim haja precipitação suficiente:

GFS 6Z :






ECMWF 0z:






Previsão do IPMA  para quinta feira:

*Continente*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 15.janeiro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela a partir do início da tarde, passando gradualmente
a aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, diminuindo gradualmente a
cota para os 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste,
rodando gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 12 de janeiro de 2015 às 12:14 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

Não sei se gosto de neve já na 5ª feira!
Nunca fiquei nem quero ficar "atascado" na A24! Lembro que esta AE chega à cota 1050m entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca! A A7 também não é alternativa... Não sou pessoa de arriscar... Lá se me vão as férias na neve!!!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2015 às 13:49)

Previsão da  precipitação acumulada até ao próximo Domingo/Segunda GFS ( P)








http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Jan 2015 às 15:13)

acho que podemos ter uma segunda metade de Janeiro bem interessante olhando aos modelos e mantendo os pés bem assentes no chão claro, mas a mudança de padrão cada vez mais à vista e partilhada por vários modelos o que é um bom prenuncio....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

A AEMET mais conservadora nas cotas previstas. Galiza:

Validez: jueves, 15 enero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
CIELO NUBOSO O CUBIERTO CON APERTURA DE CLAROS POR LA TARDE.
*LLUVIAS DEBILES QUE SE IRAN INTENSIFICANDO A LO LARGO DE LA MANANA
Y QUE SERAN POR LA TARDE CHUBASCOS OCASIONALES CON TORMENTAS. COTA
DE NIEVE EN TORNO A 1200-1500 POR LA MANANA DESCENDIENDO HASTA LOS
800-1000 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN DESCENSO Y
MAXIMAS SIN CAMBIOS. HELADAS DEBILES EN ZONAS ALTAS DE OURENSE.
EN EL LITORAL, VIENTO FUERTE DEL SUROESTE CON RACHAS MUY FUERTES
AMINANDO, A PARTIR DEL MEDIODIA, A VIENTO DEL OESTE Y NOROESTE QUE
ARRECIARA AL FINAL DEL DIA. EN EL INTERIOR, VIENTO DEL SUR Y
SUROESTE CON RACHAS MUY FUERTES EN EL OESTE Y EN EL NORTE
AMAINANDO A MEDIODIA A VIENTO FLOJO DE COMPONENTE OESTE.

Validez: viernes, 16 enero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
NUBOSO O CUBIERTO. *CHUBASCOS GENERALIZADOS QUE PODRAN IR
ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA DE TORMENTA QUE PUEDEN SER FUERTES AL
PRINCIPIO EN EL EXTREMO NORTE. COTA DE NIEVE 600-800 METROS*.
TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN DESCENSO Y MAXIMAS EN
DESCENSO. EN EL LITORAL, VIENTO FUERTE DEL NOROESTE AMAINANDO
DURANTE LA TARDE. EN EL INTERIOR, VIENTO FLOJO DEL SUROESTE
GIRANDO POR LA TARDE A NOROESTE.

Tudo indica que Montalegre terá uma boa nevada, Pitões, Tourém... então nem se fala!
Acima dos 600m também deve dar para animar!

A *MeteoGalicia* para já a não querer "molhar-se"!

"Galicia quedará na influencia das borrascas atlánticas e das súas frontes asociadas durante este periodo. Así, a probabilidade de precipitación será alta en xeral, con entrada de aire frío cara á fin de semana, o que dará lugar a *precipitacións de neve en zonas altas*. As temperaturas descenderán progresivamente, quedando en valores máis baixos na segunda metade da semana."


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2015 às 16:26)

Grande nortada que isto daria..e bem fria..











Longe de estar confirmada, é uma situação interessante e a seguir para o próximo fim de semana..


----------



## boneli (12 Jan 2015 às 16:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET mais conservadora nas cotas previstas. Galiza:
> 
> Validez: jueves, 15 enero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> *Predicción:*
> ...



E compreende-se!!!! A RUN das 12 mantem-se, mas agora alarga o período de frio e precipitação para além do dia 17. Amanha já teremos  algumas certezas quanto a este evento, que está a ganhar forma. A chuva essa já ninguém nos tira e vai ser bem generosa pelo menos aqui no Norte, quanto ao resto aguardo mais umas RUN.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

Para os mais distraídos... o IPMA e AEMET fazem as suas previsões tendo em conta o ECMWF, já a MeteoGalicia tem como referência o GFS.
A previsão por concelho (automática) da AEMET também está simpatica:

Lalín:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/lalin-id36024

A Gudiña:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/gudina-a-id32034

Puebla de Sanábria:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166

Alcañices:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/alcanices-id49003

Fuentes de Oñoro:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/fuentes-de-onoro-id37140


----------



## james (12 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Boas , 

Realmente , este evento frio que se avizinha começa a ganhar alguma forma .

Embora , devido à distância , ainda com algumas reservas , o facto dos modelos à várias saídas estarem em alguma consonância e ter baixado drásticamente o " tira e pôe " pode ser um bom sinal .

A continuar estas previsões daria um fim de semana bem gelado , bom para ir à serra ver a neve .


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Será sem dúvida uma grande desilusão se não se concretizar. ..esta saida das 12z está brutal!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2015 às 17:52)




----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

ferreira5 disse:


>




Encarem esse produto com muita cautela, não só por ser uma previsão a alguma distância, que já por si merece as suas cautelas, mas essencialmente porque esse produto do GFS sempre foi um pouco "estranho". Mesmo se o consultarem noutros sites que usam os dados do GFS, são sempre algo estranhos os _outputs_. Para não falar da própria resolução do modelo, que perde completamente a verdadeira orografia, e suaviza imenso as coisas.

É verdade que cartas são mais apelativas e ilustrativas que texto, mas aconselhava mais a focarem nos meteogramas para uso de cotas de neve, pelo menos para já!

Temos alguns testes em curso para substituir essa carta que apresentaste, mas ainda não está operacional, além de que como já foi algures referido, dentro de 2 dias entra a nova versão do GFS, com melhor resolução que a actual, portanto há várias mudanças em curso!

Outro detalhe importante desde há algum tempo, e até 4ª-feira data da mudança, as cartas no portal ainda se referem à versão actual GFS, e os meteogramas já à versão nova, portanto naturalmente não são totalmente coincidentes à medida que o tempo de previsão avança, com a normal dispersão entre previsões diferentes dos modelos.

---

Referindo à previsão em si, vai haver bastantes "saltos" para a previsão para esse dia, pois está o percurso da _cut-off_ a ser modelado de forma diferente por diferentes modelos e saídas. Numas como a do GFS actual mais a Sul, portanto a favorecer cotas relativamente baixas no NE, e noutros como no novo GFS a passar bem mais a Norte, sem esse tipo de cotas tão favoráveis.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2015 às 18:07)

Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

Quinta feira da parte da tarde deve chover bem no Porto , GFS a apontar para 30mm !





Também podemos vir a ter rajadas cerca 60kmh de SW:




--------

Para o  próximo fim de semana , dia 17/18 , GFS a por mais chuva e neve nas regiões do interior norte e centro










------
Para  19/20 de janeiro, o GFS está a prever uma entrada bem fria , com fluxo de NORTE
Com a ISO 850hpa a -3ºC , na região Norte de Portugal 





Zona de montalegre com *-7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

Notável reaquecimento das águas superficiais do Atlântico praticamente em toda a sua periferia, mantendo-se apenas a persistente anomalia negativa central.
Costas ocidentais da Europa, nomeadamente as nossas, em recuperação da anomalia positiva! Isto poderá ditar o fim do reinado anticiclónico ou pelo menos um reforço para as perturbações intercalares.
Penso que a anomalia negativa terá o efeito de ajudar o anticiclone a escapar-se para norte, para a Groenlândia, mas por enquanto os modelos só mostram uma certa persistência nas tentativas do AA ocupar aquela posição central no Atlântico, cedendo periodicamente às investidas da corrente de oeste.
há duas semanas:




última semana:





Notáveis têm sido também os núcleos depressionários a atingir o norte da Europa, entrando pelo sul da Escandinávia:





O forte gradiente barométrico em todo o Atlântico a norte mantém uma ondulação de fundo elevada nas nossas costas. Destaque para quinta-feira em que os ventos locais ajudarão a elevá-la até pelo menos 6 m ao largo do litoral norte, 5m no centro e 4m no sul, segundo esta previsão:
http://magicseaweed.com/Europa-Ocidental-Surf-Chart/3/


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Para o próximo fim de semana , dia 17/18 , GFS a por mais chuva e neve nas regiões do interior norte e centro



É um pequeno centro depressionário que ao longo das runs dos últimos dias parece tentar remover o anticiclone, numa das runs até aparecia completamente embebido no anticiclone mas era expelido por este para sul, não chegando até à península ibérica. Agora parece ser modelado um pouco mais cavado e progredindo mais para leste antes de cair para sul. Tem expressão especialmente nos níveis baixos e corresponde a uma ligeira ondulação no jet até ao nível dos 200 hPa. Chega a estar prevista alguma precipitação para o sul, mas especialmente para a região de Lisboa.


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

para quem afirmava que já só chovia para fevereiro aí está a prova de que as coisas podem mudar muito rapidamente em meteorologia, aquela cut off que ainda vai dar muitas voltas aos modelos pode ser muito boa para o interior norte e centro, para já modelos ás aranhas basta ver as diferenças entre eles


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

bastante mau o ECMWF...



> Precipitação abaixo do normal
> 
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, nas semanas de 12/01 a 18/01 e de 26/01 a 01/02, e para todo o território, na semana de 02/02 a 08/02. Na semana de 19/01 a 25/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo para as 4 semanas abrangidas pela previsão, entre 12/01 e 08/02


----------



## Brito (12 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

boas, vem ai fresco ...embora não acredite em cotas inferiores a 800 m no norte e 1000 m no centro...tem componente marítima, estes tipos de entradas não são muito favoráveis a queda de neve a cotas baixas, mas boas para cotas altas onde pode ocorrer bons acumulados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

Para amanhã ainda é capaz de chuviscar ao final do dia e à noite em Lisboa ou até mesmo chegar chuva fraca da frente em dissipação.

Mas a chuva de quinta é certa, 100% dizem os modelos! Pressão desce aos 1017 hPa e a partir das 16h até às 00h chove certamente, acumulando um total de cerca de 10mm!

A previsão para o fim de semana diz que também chove bastante de sábado para domingo mas não sei, pode mudar amanhã... Na sexta feira voltam os 1030 hPa por isso não sei, mas começasse a ver um padrão de mais instabilidade nos modelos, o AA já vai dando sinais de fraqueza.

*26 dias sem chuva...*


----------



## Fernando Costa (12 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

O GFS prevê temperaturas máximas bastante baixas (abaixo dos 10ºC) em muitos locais do Norte e centro para o fim da semana. Quanto à neve se nada mudar até lá é de esperar cotas acima dos 600 metros. Não sei vamos indo e vamos vendo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

Os mapas contunuam bons, partilho aqui um mapa que encontrei no ForoTiempo:


----------



## meteoamador (12 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

O GFS está bastante interessante mas acho pouco provável que as cotas baixem dos 800m aqui no litoral norte.


----------



## james (12 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

meteoamador disse:


> O GFS está bastante interessante mas acho pouco provável que as cotas baixem dos 800m aqui no litoral norte.




Olha que não sei não , se a depressão de quinta tiver um bom pós - frontal ( e tudo indica que sim ,) , para o fim de semana até poderão haver surpresas a cotas mais baixas . . .


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

cova beira disse:


> para quem afirmava que já só chovia para fevereiro aí está a prova de que as coisas podem mudar muito rapidamente em meteorologia, aquela cut off que ainda vai dar muitas voltas aos modelos pode ser muito boa para o interior norte e centro, para já modelos ás aranhas basta ver as diferenças entre eles



Sem dúvida que podem, na penúltima semana já tinha adiantado que tudo podia acontecer. No entanto, ainda não estamos nos dias da chuva, vamos ver se não há desapontamentos. A de hoje terça-feira já está quase inexistente da cordilheira central para sul, na run das 18h. A quinta-feira manteve-se com a mesma expectativa de poder até chegar aos 5mm no Alentejo. Entretanto o núcleo depressionário do fim de semana foi ligeiramente puxado para norte e assim a sua queda para sul ao longo do flanco oriental do anticiclone já não vai ocorrer ao largo ou quase sobre a costa ocidental do nosso território mas sim no interior da península e sob a forma de vale, o núcleo principal fica a norte nos Cantábricos.
Contas feitas aos acumulados não estou a ver a região sul a receber sequer 10mm e isso é um mês extremamente seco.


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2015 às 01:27)

Sou da opinião que o segundo painel do GFS devia de ir diretamente para as saídas de sonho: ISO -2 entre dia 20 e 25, ISO -4 no dia 25 no Norte e ISO -8  na Zona de Bragança..que violência. Devia de ser proibido este tipo de saídas! 
Voltando à realidade. tudo se mantem! A velha conjugação do frio aliada a precipitação que piorou um pouco nesta ultima saída, mas continuo a acreditar que cá por cima para o final da semana e fim de semana poderemos ter neve acima dos 800 metros e pontualmente até os 600 metros mas aguardemos pelo que as RUN de amanhã têm para mostrar. Continuo um pouco com um pé atrás no concerne a cotas baixas, mas precipitação essa vem pela certa, pelo menos aqui para o Norte e com boas acumulações.


----------



## frusko (13 Jan 2015 às 04:57)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 15.janeiro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela a partir do início da tarde, passando gradualmente
a aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, diminuindo gradualmente a
cota para os 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste,
rodando gradualmente para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 12 de janeiro de 2015 às 12:14 UTC_


----------



## Brito (13 Jan 2015 às 08:08)

O gfs volta a insistir num cenário muito frio a partir do dia 20


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 08:23)

Brito disse:


> O gfs volta a insistir num cenário muito frio a partir do dia 20



Muito frio mesmo, estas cartas deveriam ser colocadas nas saidas incomuns ou de sonho , mas cá ficam:

















Fazem lembrar aquelas entradas frias do anos 50 


Quanto à realidade mais próxima, a neve deverá fazer a sua aparição de forma mais consistente nas terras médias e altas já a partir de Quinta -feira, devido á natureza marítima da entrada até acredito que as cotas subam um pouco mais 

A chuva, com mais ou menos intensidade, parece-me garantida


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2015 às 09:26)

Bom dia a todos!
O modelo Hirlam bastante generoso em especial no litoral norte, a prever entre 20 a 30mm de chuva na 5ª feira:


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2015 às 10:39)

Esquecendo para já o longo prazo, para a madrugada/manhã de 6ªf está a ficar interessante o pós-frontal. Não é perfeito, deveria haver um estrangulamento de frio em altura com geopotenciais mais baixos para haver mais instabilidade e surpresas, mas é do melhorzinho que apareceu neste Inverno para cotas médias/médio-baixas, e está a aparecer a apenas 72h, no pós frontal.
A precipitação pós-frontal vai ser lotaria total, mas podemos estar a ver aqui cotas de 400m, e a ocorrer de madrugada/manhã seria uma vantagem, pois há bastante frio acumulado na superfície. A ver como evolui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Com a iso -30 a 500hPa e a iso -4 a 850 hPa penso que as cotas na madrugada de sexta possam descer muito, não sendo de excluir cotas de 300\400m.  A precipitação do pós-frontal será pouca pelo que a neve não deverá acumular, exceptuando os locais habituais. Depois desse período o GFS insiste na continuação do frio, apesar de seco, com temperaturas mínimas muito baixas (podendo chegar aos -6\-7º). O AA parece também começar a enfraquecer e as depressões parecem começar a "abrir caminho" para a PI. Na 5ºa feira já deverá chover bem, encerrando assim um período de um mês sem precipitação (os acumulados poderão superar os 40\50mm no NW).  Temos de ir acompanhando o posicionamento da cut-off atualmente modelada a partir de dia 19...


----------



## AJB (13 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

O frio na madrugada de sexta parece "garantido", mas a questão será a precipitação, a falta dela...é o nosso velho problema! De qualquer forma, e para já, é do melhor no ultimo ano (parece me) em termos de hipoteses de ver neve a cotas relativamente baixas (400/500m). Assim esperemos...


----------



## james (13 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

O " GFS "  , na última saída , continua a insistir num evento muito frio e com neve praticamente a cota 0 para o dia 22 , mas agora com uma novidade :  mais precipitação .

É pena ainda faltar tanto tempo e muita coisa poder mudar , mas realmente as cartas fazem lembrar as frentes frias que antigamente varriam todo o Norte com pujança ( e nem a faixa costeira escapava ) .


----------



## Fernando Costa (13 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

O GFS enlouqueceu só pode. A prever uma entrada fria das antigas. Donde é que vem tanto frio para prevê neve a cotas 0? O mais provável é na próxima saída modelar outra coisa qualquer.


----------



## james (13 Jan 2015 às 14:29)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O GFS enlouqueceu só pode. A prever uma entrada fria das antigas. Donde é que vem tanto frio para prevê neve a cotas 0? O mais provável é na próxima saída modelar outra coisa qualquer.



Ainda à poucos anos nevou à cota 0 , também não é assim nada de extraordinário .

No entanto, para já , este possível evento ainda pertence à secção dos " Modelos incomuns "  . . .

Mas vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas , não há dúvida que começa a ficar interessante .


----------



## Fernando Costa (13 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

james disse:


> Ainda à poucos anos nevou à cota 0 , também não é assim nada de extraordinário .
> 
> No entanto, para já , este possível evento ainda pertence à secção dos " Modelos incomuns "  . . .
> 
> Mas vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas , não há dúvida que começa a ficar interessante .


Não é nada de extraordinário? Não concordo. É algo que não é muito comum. A última vez, que nevou a cota 0 foi em 2010. Acho bom demais. Não sei vamos indo vamos vendo. A chuvinha já ninguém nos tira.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2015 às 14:39)

Sim há que ter calma... Também não é nada impossível cotas 0, grosso-modo ano sim ano não temos algum evento (mesmo que localizado) desse tipo. Dependem é sempre de conjunções de muitos detalhes para ocorrerem de facto sobre Portugal, infelizmente... Daí não ser estranho em previsões a muitas horas, com imensa incerteza, entre os múltiplos cenários gerados haver frequentemente um ou outro em que todos os "ingredientes" se juntam para o que queríamos... Mas raramente são uma realidade é claro à medida que chegamos ao curto-prazo e a previsões mais realistas. Não se trata de "loucura" dos modelos, mas sim mesmo a natureza deste tipo de previsões e da sua perda de fiabilidade à medida que avançamos na distância da previsão.


Acima das 120h não passam de meras possibilidades este tipo de saídas dos modelos, como se vê em mudanças bruscas de _run_ para _run_.

Entre as 96h e 120h embora já mais razoavelmente definidas as situações, ainda há margem para grandes desilusões, especialmente se os cenários não são consensuais entre modelos.....

Abaixo das 96h (portanto na janela dos 4 dias), em especial quando o consenso é muito claro entre modelos, começa sim a poder ter-se alguma confiança, e muitas vezes os pequenos detalhes até melhoram à última da hora. Mas mesmo assim, dada a localização geralmente pouco abrangente de eventos de cotas baixas em Portugal, mesmo em cima da hora, há sempre uma margem de erro bastante razoável para este tipo de fenómenos. Tem o seu "encanto" assim...


----------



## frusko (13 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

os *Meteogramas* nao atualizaram


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

frusko disse:


> os *Meteogramas* nao atualizaram



Não foram os meteogramas que não actualizaram... Simplesmente a run paralela do gfs das 12z não saiu. Algum problema...


----------



## frusko (13 Jan 2015 às 18:40)

nao so perguntei a algum problema em perguntar


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

frusko disse:


> nao so perguntei a algum problema em perguntar



Eu afirmei que há "algum problema", não era nenhuma pergunta


----------



## frusko (13 Jan 2015 às 18:45)

ok pensava  que fosse problema do site


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Com as devidas reservas e cautelas dada a distância temporal, mas estou a gostar da saída 12 z do ECMWF:
















Pena ainda ser a tantas horas.. :assobio:


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Mais uma Run fresquinha do ECMWF!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 19:01)

vitamos disse:


> Não foram os meteogramas que não actualizaram... Simplesmente a run paralela do gfs das 12z não saiu. Algum problema...



Explicação no site do meteociel:

*GFS 12z parallèle très en retard ce soir. Le parallèle deviendra opérationnel mercredi pour le 12Z.

Parallel GFS 12Z is very late tonight. GFS Parallel model will become operational Wednesday for the 12Z.


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php*

Portanto só teremos a run paralela  GFS  amanhã na saída das 12 z


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Neste  site aparecem alguns quadros da run paralela das 12 z GFS:

Um exemplo a 186 horas:






A esmagadora maioria da run paralela  12 z  não existe, nem sei se este quadro não estará com erro.. mas  pelo pouco que vi a tendência é muito boa,, :assobio:

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=gfs-update-2014;sess=

No site diz isto:

The GFS is having a major upgrade due to go live in January 2015 - this is the parallel run of the new updated version running at 0.25 degrees resolution. It's updated 4 times daily, but due to it being non-operational currently there may be some delays or problems with it, and as some of the data has changed you may find some images don't currently load.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Sem dúvida nenhuma que se repara na muita instabilidade para esta semana, chove bastante na quinta e nos outros dias ou chove aqui ou ali, chuva fraca, chuva moderada, isto tudo associado aos sucessivos sistemas frontais a passar no país. 

A instabilidade do Jet stream é enorme, o jet parece não querer largar Portugal até ao fim do mês e quase que "reverte o sentido". É a causa destes sucessivos acontecimentos da 2ª quinzena de Janeiro que promete voltar em grande!


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Os dados da paralela 12z hoje começaram a saír com atraso de quase 3 horas, entretanto está tudo regularizado. Os nossos meteogramas (que usam a paralela) já estão actualizados. Nas cartas mantém-se a versão actual do GFS, em princípio até amanhã 12z, se não houver novo adiamento do NCEP (visto que hoje houve novo problema inesperado na parte deles).


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

para mim o que os modelos estão a mostrar é consequência do aquecimento da estratosfera que ocorreu, tal como tinha dito á bastantes dias atrás o inverno iria arrancar entre o 10 e 20 de janeiro, a distancia ainda é muita por isso podem ocorrer muitas alterações mas os emsembles começam a mostrar alguma sintonia

ja saiu a paralela do gfs e mostra a união do Ant dos açores com o escandinavo assim sim haveria cotas baixas


----------



## Brito (13 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

eu nem mexia mais..:assobio: excelentes saídas do GFS e ECM ...para alem de frio intenso é também prolongado por vários dias e com alguma precipitação de neve que pode precipitar em alguns locais a cota 0...isto relativamente a esta run 12z.

segunda metade de janeiro promete..:assobio:


----------



## fishisco (13 Jan 2015 às 20:37)

vocês andam a festejar muito, olhando ao GFS vamos ter uma semana fria mas na hora de maior frio a precipitação será minima (pouco mais de 1mm) o que até lá vai desaparecer... mas vamos ver... pode ser que desta vez tenhamos a sorte que nunca tivemos nos ultimos anos.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

A AEMET já actualizou 
Parece-me bem! 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/trabazos-id49223


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2015 às 21:08)

Puebla!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166


----------



## Brito (13 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

fishisco disse:


> vocês andam a festejar muito, olhando ao GFS vamos ter uma semana fria mas na hora de maior frio a precipitação será minima (pouco mais de 1mm) o que até lá vai desaparecer... mas vamos ver... pode ser que desta vez tenhamos a sorte que nunca tivemos nos ultimos anos.



é verdade normalmente acontece assim como dizes... mas também há exceções , dado o cenário modelado neste momento.. pode ate intensificar mais o frio, tem potencialidade para tal... o AA a deslocar-se em crista ate a Escandinávia e baixas pressões no mediterrâneo só pode trazer algo deste tipo, embora seja de componente continental, pode eventualmente trazer alguma humidade e convecção. ou então como dizes e bem, e provável que não seja bem assim...mas veremos, para já gfs e ecm em sintonia


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

belas temperaturas previstas ate agora, vamos ver se se mantêm, precipitação é que avia de aumentar


----------



## boneli (13 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

De facto na madrugada de Quinta e manhã de Sexta está interessante...amanhã teremos teremos algo mais concreto! Acredito que vá mesmo aos 600 metros se os modelos mantiverem o que está hoje em vigor. A ver as duas próximas RUN


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

Sim, pelo que se vê nos dois principais modelos, a madrugada de sexta deverá ficar pela cota dos 600 metros!
Mas interessante é a partir de domingo, se continuar o frio e o que o GFS está a modelar, a próxima semana poderá ser super interessante!!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Pena a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA ainda não ter saido....


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Para o final da madrugada de sexta na run das 18z do GFS melhorou um pouco, intensifica um pouco uma linha de instabilidade no litoral, num timing que seria perfeito, que poderia gerar mais convecção. Não deve dar para milagres, mas seria interessante de acompanhar no litoral norte. Talvez pudesse haver alguma surpresa, pelo menos em zonas mais interiores e frias do litoral norte aonde ainda conseguisse chegasse precipitação.







Para a outra semana, para já aguardo, não gosto de meter expectativas muito altas, para o tombo não ser muito grande


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (13 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

Prespetiva ótima para os concelhos como lousada , paços , paredes , felgueiras , que se localizam entre os 350 e os 500 metros


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

GFS a colocar cerca de 20mm para o litoral norte




O pós frontal deverá ser bom para nevar a cotas relativamente baixas, no Norte . 






Para domingo teremos novamente chuva.. Vamos ver até lá ainda deve mudar alguma coisa!


----------



## Beric D (14 Jan 2015 às 02:09)

Estou com fezada!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2015 às 08:29)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Prespetiva ótima para os concelhos como lousada , paços , paredes , felgueiras , que se localizam entre os 350 e os 500 metros



Eu não estaria tão confiante em cotas tão baixas. 350/500m acredito sim numas boas granizadas/saraivadas no pós frontal, agora neve é mais complicado a cota tão baixa...talvez acima dos 700/800 m..

A natureza marítima da entrada leva-me  a ter muitas cautelas.. quanto ao frio da próxima semana, e embora ainda se mantenha, já foi um pouco atenuado como seria de esperar..mas vamos acompanhando a evolução a tendência para tempo frio continua lá..


----------



## Scuderia (14 Jan 2015 às 08:36)

Pelo GFS a continuar assim sexta , sabado e domingo nas regioes montahosas do costume vamos ter muita neve.

Vou aproveitar e marcar um fim de semana em Montalegre


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jan 2015 às 08:50)

Linda a previsão automática da AEMET para o concelho vizinho de Vilardevós! Cotas baixas e probabilidade de precipitação elevada... será que consigo chegar a casa??? Não tenho correntes comigo, só lá em Chaves e depois a verdade é que não as sei por!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Promete... promete!


----------



## Firefigther (14 Jan 2015 às 14:24)

Boa tarde será que vai chover assim ?






https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video_thumb/B7UPwHBCUAA0AVe.png


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jan 2015 às 15:15)

Mapa para amanhã à tarde da AEMET para a Galiza:





E  para 6ª feira de manhã:






IPMA e AEMET estão em sintonia quanto à cota de neve.

MeteoGalicia fica pelo meio termo:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 16:07)

De run para run a trajectória e cavamento da depressão do fim de semana vai variando. Mas um padrão vai emergindo pela persistência: o anticiclone não volta mais a localizar-se sobre a península ibérica. Atrevo-me a esperar que o Janeiro está salvo de ser um mês seco.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 16:12)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa tarde será que vai chover assim ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O título da imagem é "probabilidade de precipitação superior a 1 mm" para 3ª à noite. Estaremos em corrente de noroeste com o anticiclone no meio do Atlântico, a norte dos Açores, é normal.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Boas, olhandos às previsões pode ser que a cota desça até aos 400\500 m na madrugada\manhã de sexta, por isso estando eu a 500 m vamos lá ver se vejo pelo menos uns floquinhos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

Bela saída do ECMWF :assobio:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

Snifa disse:


> Bela saída do ECMWF :assobio:



É bom demais para ser verdade, diverge completamente do GFS que mantém o AA bem ancorado nos Açores e potente, enquanto que nesta do ECMWF ele esvazia-se como um balão para formar o novo núcleo a oeste da Irlanda. Por isso é que a depressão se avantaja dessa maneira para sul. Agora é que eu quero ver qual vai ter razão...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Scuderia disse:


> Pelo GFS a continuar assim sexta , sabado e domingo nas regioes montahosas do costume vamos ter muita neve.
> 
> Vou aproveitar e marcar um fim de semana em Montalegre





Flaviense21 disse:


> Linda a previsão automática da AEMET para o concelho vizinho de Vilardevós! Cotas baixas e probabilidade de precipitação elevada... será que consigo chegar a casa??? Não tenho correntes comigo, só lá em Chaves e depois a verdade é que não as sei por!
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091
> 
> Promete... promete!





Meteofan disse:


> Boas, olhandos às previsões pode ser que a cota desça até aos 400\500 m na madrugada\manhã de sexta, por isso estando eu a 500 m vamos lá ver se vejo pelo menos uns floquinhos.



Talvez seja desta, sinceramente quero ver a nevar por aí e pelas nossa belas paisagens, venham montes de


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2015 às 19:25)

StormRic disse:


> É bom demais para ser verdade, diverge completamente do GFS que mantém o AA bem ancorado nos Açores e potente, enquanto que nesta do ECMWF ele esvazia-se como um balão para formar o novo núcleo a oeste da Irlanda. Por isso é que a depressão se avantaja dessa maneira para sul. Agora é que eu quero ver qual vai ter razão...



Na próxima run já deve atenuar muito, mas sim está interessante a "luta" entre modelos, como estamos  falar de saídas a muitas horas tanto pode dar para muito como para pouco ou quase nada..para já o próximo evento que se aproxima e a começar amanhã parece-me bom para uns nevões razoáveis nas terras médias/altas..além da chuva e aguaceiros que vai trazer..


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

estou curioso para saber o que vai acontecer a partir do dia 20... espantosa esta run do modelo europeu...

já o gfs menos generoso, mas esta la quase tudo..basta o anticiclone se estender mais a norte, entre as ilhas britanicas e a escandinavia, para a depressão mergulhar


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Para amanhã , o IPMA diz que teremos no litoral oeste rajadas ordem 70kmh e nas terras altas rajadas cerca 90kmh!!:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Para o curto prazo, temos então.

Amanhã, 5ªfeira, segundo o WRF, de manhã começa a entrar uma frente, que percorrerá o país.
No noroeste poderá nalgumas zonas gerar mais de 10-15mm/h, não é de menosprezar.







Durante a noite iniciam-se umas linhas pós frontais que se prolongarão por madrugada e manhã, que serão de neve nas serras mais altas do norte e centro.






O resultado final deverá ser este, alguma acumulação nas serras do costume, as que saem mais favorecidas com uma entrada destas. O extremo nordeste talvez não seja muito beneficiado.






De madrugada de 6ªf, início da manhã, na última "linha" pós frontal, penso que poderá nevar aos 500/600m nalguns locais do noroeste, ou quem sabe, até a menor altitude. O wrf tem agora 300m (tinha 400 antes), os nossos meteogramas 550m. Mas dependerá muito dos locais, e da proximidade ou não ao mar, e da lotaria da convecção, e hora/temperatura superfície a que ocorrer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

Vem lá chuva..


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Na sexta a cota da neve no interior norte deverá situar-se pelos 500/700 metros
mas melhor, melhor poderá ser na próxima semana, agora é o modelo europeu a prever isso, uma boa entrada fria.... vamos ver o que isto vai dar!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

O que acham que se poderá passar no Caramulo em termos de neve? O GFS para a madrugada de sexta feira mete a cota de neve nos 500m aqui na zona, será que a humidade vai estragar tudo? No ano passado com a stephanie nevou no pós frontal, com acumulação a partir dos 750m .


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

Boa noite. Não consigo visualizar os modelos numéricos aqui no fórum.

É problema só meu ou os colegas conseguem aceder?


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:20)

A AEMET actualizou com a saida das 12 do ECMWF, as cotas subiram um pouco mas penso que acima dos 900m deverá haver uma boa acumulação. 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/trabazos-id49223

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

Não estou com grande fezada aqui para Viseu City mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## bigfire (14 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

O que poderemos esperar em relação a cotas de neve para o fim de semana no Norte do país?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

Chuva é* certa* para amanhã para o território todo.

Deve começar a ver no radar já de madrugada, chega às 12h a Lisboa e intensifica-se entre as 15h e as 19h podendo chover num total de *30mm* em algumas regiões.

Associada à frente fria e à frente do pós frontal e as suas sucessivas perturbações, vem ondulação forte de* 5-6m* e vento também algo forte,* 70km/h.
*
As temperaturas pouco devem oscilar, só deve ficar mais frio com a chega do pós frontal. Vamos ver o que dá a primeira frente fria forte do ano!


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

Para viseu penso que o máximo que vai acontecer é ver a cair alguma neve, mas acumular não....


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite. Não consigo visualizar os modelos numéricos aqui no fórum.
> 
> É problema só meu ou os colegas conseguem aceder?


acho que é geral


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

joselamego disse:


> Para viseu penso que o máximo que vai acontecer é ver a cair alguma neve, mas acumular não....



O costume, portanto.


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

para viseu um floco ou outro trazido pelo vento...humidade relativa muito alta...


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

Mas poderá haver melhores perspetivas na próxima semana, se continuar e se concretizar as previsões do modelo europeu a próxima semana poderá ser a tal de neve a acumular para Viseu e muitos locais no norte


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

joselamego disse:


> Mas poderá haver melhores perspetivas na próxima semana, se continuar e se concretizar as previsões do modelo europeu a próxima semana poderá ser a tal de neve a acumular para Viseu e muitos locais no norte



penso que o gfs ira atras do modelo europeu...sera?


----------



## bapthista (14 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

Boa noite, 

Precisava de tirar umas fotos à pousada do Marão com um cenário de neve a cair. Acham que na quinta feira de tarde terei sorte ? Ou a neve a cair por aquela zona (se cair) será só mais para a noite? 

Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

Brito disse:


> penso que o gfs ira atras do modelo europeu...sera?



Só daqui a umas horas saberemos... mas seria excelente se o GFS fosse atrás do Europeu....


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

bapthista disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Precisava de tirar umas fotos à pousada do Marão com um cenário de neve a cair. Acham que na quinta feira de tarde terei sorte ? Ou a neve a cair por aquela zona (se cair) será só mais para a noite?
> 
> Obrigado




Penso que a partir do final da tarde já deverá cair neve pela serra do Marão!!! portanto boas fotos!


----------



## bapthista (14 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

E acha que a precipitação ainda será considerável por essa altura ? A pousada do Marão encontra-se pelos 900 metros de altitude.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

bapthista disse:


> E acha que a precipitação ainda será considerável por essa altura ? A pousada do Marão encontra-se pelos 900 metros de altitude.




Sim,,,,haverá precipitaçao suficiente ao fim do dia....tenha cuidado na estrada


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

Vince disse:


> Para o curto prazo, temos então.
> 
> (...)
> 
> De madrugada de 6ªf, início da manhã, na última "linha" pós frontal, penso que poderá nevar aos 500/600m nalguns locais do noroeste, ou quem sabe, até a menor altitude. O wrf tem agora 300m (tinha 400 antes), os nossos meteogramas 550m. Mas dependerá muito dos locais, e da proximidade ou não ao mar, e da lotaria da convecção, e hora/temperatura superfície a que ocorrer.



Para o curto prazo está quase tudo dito, apenas ressalvando que as cotas do WRF da MeteoGalicia são geralmente extremamente optimistas. Na minha opinião, e por experiência de eventos similares que acabaram por não correr tão bem quanto o previsto, diria que é extremamente improvável que as cotas de neve baixem dos 500 m em qualquer momento.

A médio prazo, para domingo a generalidade dos modelos prevêem a chegada de uma depressão pouco cavada que deverá originar alguma precipitação associada a uma frente quente. Nalguns locais do interior, onde o frio se consiga manter, poderá ocorrer queda de neve a cotas médias. Tudo isto ainda necessitará de ser "afinado" com a aproximação do evento, uma vez que os modelos não costumam atinar muito bem com estas depressões que interagem com massas de ar frias.

A longo prazo, sinal muito forte a apontar para um período frio, com alguma humidade à mistura, após a subida do Anticiclone dos Açores e sua extensão para a Escandinávia. Não posso mostrar, mas o ensemble do ECMWF mantém a média da temperatura a 850 hpa negativa desde as 96 horas até ao final da simulação, 360 horas, no nordeste transmontano, o que pode indiciar um longo período frio. Fica a anomalia do Z500 entre as 240 e as 360 horas do ensemble do ECMWF, que demonstra um padrão bem bloqueado no Atlântico e fluxo continental até À Península Ibérica:







(https://twitter.com/WSI_Energy)


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

David sf disse:


> Para o curto prazo está quase tudo dito, apenas ressalvando que as cotas do WRF da MeteoGalicia são geralmente extremamente optimistas. Na minha opinião, e por experiência de eventos similares que acabaram por não correr tão bem quanto o previsto, diria que é extremamente improvável que as cotas de neve baixem dos 500 m em qualquer momento.
> 
> A médio prazo, para domingo a generalidade dos modelos prevêem a chegada de uma depressão pouco cavada que deverá originar alguma precipitação associada a uma frente quente. Nalguns locais do interior, onde o frio se consiga manter, poderá ocorrer queda de neve a cotas médias. Tudo isto ainda necessitará de ser "afinado" com a aproximação do evento, uma vez que os modelos não costumam atinar muito bem com estas depressões que interagem com massas de ar frias.
> 
> ...




Ou seja tal como estou a prever excelentes perspetivas para o final de janeiro!!!! Vamos fazer fisgas!!!!


----------



## frusko (14 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

joselamego disse:


> Só daqui a umas horas saberemos... mas seria excelente se o GFS fosse atrás do Europeu....



parece que não por esta saida  do 
*GFS Europe *


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2015 às 22:19)

frusko disse:


> parece que não por esta saida  do
> *GFS Europe *



Nesta saída das 18z está claramente a convergir para o padrão previsto por ECMWF, UKMO e GEM.


----------



## frusko (14 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

entao David sf iremos ter frio e isso


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Relembrando as regras, formulação de desejos pessoais, manifestações de regozijo ou de lamento com saídas de modelos, e conversas "de café" pertencem ao tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, e todas as mensagens desse tipo foram movidas para lá.


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

bem, a tendência será para o aumento da pressão a NE ... e como previsto pelos modelos teremos um longo período de frio..embora poucas possibilidades de precipitação


----------



## Fernando Costa (14 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Brito disse:


> bem, a tendência será para o aumento da pressão a NE ... e como previsto pelos modelos teremos um longo período de frio..embora poucas possibilidades de precipitação



Olhe que não. Em termos de precipitação há boas possibilidades pelo menos até dia 21. Isto no Norte e centro, claro. Não sei vamos indo e vamos vendo. Mas estou com um feeling, que vamos ter boas e grandes surpresas.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

O GFS tem carregado no vento para tarde de amanhã, como quase sempre, a zona mais afectada é uma pequena área no nosso litoral, vai estar puxado por estas bandas.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Olhe que não. Em termos de precipitação há boas possibilidades pelo menos até dia 21. Isto no Norte e centro, claro. Não sei vamos indo e vamos vendo. Mas estou com um feeling, que vamos ter boas e grandes surpresas.




Concordo Fernando, a próxima semana poderá ter surpresas e neve a cotas abaixo dos 500 metros.... estou confiante!!!


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

Boas...
*
Do ponto de vista convectivo, a atenção vira-se para a actividade pós frontal esperada entre a noite de amanhã e a tarde de 6a, coloquei um nivel amarelo para partes do litoral norte e centro em especial por granizo e em menor grau trombas de agua.*

*Analise/Discussão*

Uma forte perturbação em altura deverá descer até á Galiza/N de PT continental, com um forte maximo de vorticidade a cruzar a região entre a noite de amanhã e o dia de 6a.
Associada a esta perturbação, uma massa de ar polar com até -32ºC aos 500hpa e espessuras inferiores a 540Dam deverá avançar até ao centro do território continental.
Forte forçamento dinamico deverá estar presente, associado ao poderoso eixo de vorticidade nos niveis médios e altos, e em resposta uma perturbação de superficie deverá evoluir em sincronia com a perturbação em altura.

Á superficie, ar polar maritimo deverá mover-se sobre o oceano relativamente quente, e avançar sobre terra...a camada mais proxima á superficie nos primeiros 500m deverá conter energia suficiente para gerar fortes gradientes verticais, com gradientes quase superadiabaticos até aos 3-5km, que se reflectem em valores de LLCAPE até 100J/KG, MLCAPE até 500J/Kg e TT até 60ºC...estes valores de instabilidade concentrados numa espessura de troposfera muito reduzida indica condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção expontanea de evolução rápida.

As condições dinamicas favoraveis, em conjunto com a forte instabilidade deverão garantir a génese de varias estruturas convectivas bastante activas, em especial nas areas proximas ao litoral norte e centro, onde a instabilidade é maxima.

O fluxo troposferico será unidireccional de NW, com shear até 15m/s entre a sfc e os 6km...este shear marginal deverá ser suficiente para garatir alguma *organização conventiva, nomeadamnete em estruturas em arco, com risco de down/microbursts e granizo...há tambem condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de trombas de agua dado os fortes gradientes termicos nos niveis baixos.*

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo...um nivel laranja está de momento posto de parte em especial por haver duvidas quanto ao potencial de ocorrencia de rajadas severas.






*É de referir que durante a madrugada de 6a,* no interior norte e centro, deverão haver periodos de pouca nebulosidade e vento fraco de trajectoria continental proveniente do interior da Galiza, é assim esperado forte arrefecimento nocturno...qualquer mancha de precipitação que se mova sobre a região poderá gerar neve a cotas até 200-500m, cota que subirá rápidamente para os 800m durante o dia.


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2015 às 01:43)

Boa  noite.
Não sei porquê não consigo aceder aos modelos aqui no fórum.

Mesmo assim e pelo que pesquisei, poderemos ter um evento interessante na madrugada de Sexta, com boas acumulações acima dos 800 metros, mas não ficarei surpreendido se aparecerem relatos de queda de neve até aos 500 metros. O frio começa a entrar ao final da tarde e associado a um bom pós frontal, podemos ter boas acumulações mais aqui nas montanhas do Litoral. Agora é só aguardar pelo now casting!!!

Continuo surpreendido por este frio associado a precipitação se manter até meio da próxima semana, isto se os modelos não mudarem. Se assim for prevejo condições mais favoráveis para surpresas maiores....aguardemos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia a todos!

A AEMET lançou um comunicado:

*SITUACIÓN DE NEVADAS EN ÁREAS DEL INTERIOR DE LA PENÍNSULA 
*
Información elaborada el día 14 de enero de 2015
Después de un periodo de 25 días de tiempo estable, determinado por la presencia de un potente anticiclón, los frentes atlánticos, los primeros desde antes de las Navidades, ya han comenzado a afectar a nuestras latitudes y lo continuarán haciendo en los próximos días de forma más activa y generalizada.
Un frente frío activo barrerá la Península de noroeste a sureste, entre el jueves 15 por la mañana y el viernes 16, afectando este día también a Baleares y, de forma más débil, al norte de Canarias. Producirá precipitaciones generalizadas, más intensas y persistentes en el noroeste. La mayor parte de la precipitación será en forma de lluvia dado que la cota de nieve prevista es de 900-1200 m en el noroeste y de 1200-1500 m en el resto; *no obstante, esta cota descenderá después del paso del frente a 600-800 m en el cuadrante noroeste y centro peninsular y alto Ebro, cuando la precipitación ya será escasa*.* La mayor cantidad de nieve corresponderá, el jueves, a las zonas montañosas del noroeste peninsular* y, el viernes, a los Pirineos y zonas altas de Andalucía oriental. Las temperaturas diurnas descenderán de forma generalizada y moderada, salvo en el tercio oriental donde el viernes lo harán notablemente. El viento soplará de componente Oeste, salvo en Canarias donde será del Norte o Noreste.
El sábado 17 será un día de transición, con probables precipitaciones débiles solamente en el oeste de Galicia, litoral Cantábrico, Pirineos, Melilla y Menorca. Las temperaturas continuarán bajas, tanto las diurnas como las nocturnas, con heladas generalizadas en buena parte del interior peninsular.
*El domingo 18, está previsto que un frente cálido bastante activo penetre por Portugal encontrándose con aire bastante frío en la capa baja de la atmósfera. Como consecuencia, son muy probables las nevadas generalizadas en buena parte del interior peninsular, en cotas superiores a 600 m. aproximadamente*.

*Es probable que durante la semana próxima*, nuevos frentes atlánticos continúen originando precipitaciones generalizadas, menos probables en el área Mediterránea peninsular.* La cota de nieve se mantendrá en valores relativamente bajos*.

Previsão automática para Vilardevós (Chaves):

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Activado o *aviso amarelo* apartir das 17h (hora de Lisboa) para Ourense Sur por neve:

*Cota de nieve entre 500 y 700 metros
Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm*

*Fonte AEMET*


----------



## jonyyy (15 Jan 2015 às 09:55)

Bom dia

Pelo que se vê se houver um bom pós frontal(hoje e amanha), algumas surpresas podemos ter(principalmente no Norte e zonas mais elevadas do pré-litoral, pelo interior também devemos ver alguns flocos mas pouco mais que isso(se pintar de branco já era ótimo). Quanto à situação de sábado para domingo, esta pode ser ingrata(no que a neve diz respeito), já que a entrada é quente e tudo depende do ar frio que estiver armazenado, pelas ultimas atualizações, para o litoral ta fora de questão, e aqui para o interior pode ficar umas centenas de km ao lado( como exemplo: a AEMET, prevê cotas a rondar os 1000mtrs para junto da fronteira, e cotas de 600 para a zona de Madrid) vamos aguardar novos desenvolvimentos ehehe


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 10:19)

Em relação à situação de domingo, o problema é que nós não iremos conseguir reter tão bem o frio como o interior penínsular, daí a diferença muito significativa que a AEMET prevê.
Em relação à próxima noite não me admiraria se caíssem alguns flocos ou sleet em Vila Real ou Chaves, acumular algo será muito dificil, mas nevar não é impossível.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 10:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em relação à situação de domingo, o problema é que nós não iremos conseguir reter tão bem o frio como o interior penínsular, daí a diferença muito significativa que a AEMET prevê.
> Em relação à próxima noite não me admiraria se caíssem alguns flocos ou sleet em Vila Real ou Chaves, acumular algo será muito dificil, mas nevar não é impossível.



Talvez aqui pelo Nordeste ainda dê para alguma coisa. Para amanha acho que não vai dar nada para aqui, a precipitação parece que vai falhar nas horas de maior frio, mas veremos...


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2015 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Além da frente que será até bastante vigorosa hoje, com excelentes acumulados, em especial a Norte, o pós-frontal tem vindo a ser "melhorado" nas últimas saídas do GFS.
Temos boa quantidade de precipitação convectiva (em especial no litoral claro), e entrada de ar frio em quase todos os níveis bastante generalizada.


A carta da temperatura aos 850hPa pelas 06h é bastante generosa de facto:







Nesse período mais frio, haverá possivelmente inversão no NE do país, com temperaturas negativas até cotas muito baixas. Infelizmente coincide naturalmente com quase ausência de precipitação prevista nessa região mais interior.
De qualquer forma, a haver algum aguaceiro "perdido" nessa região pela madrugada, poderia eventualmente ver-se neve a cotas muito baixas!
A carta da altitude da Iso 0º é elucidativa quanto a isso:







De resto, como já falado, é de esperar cotas médias na ordem dos 500-600m, variando com a exposição das encostas, etc etc., e também com a intensidade dos aguaceiros. Como também já foi dito atrás, mesmo noutras regiões além do NE, localmente não me admiraria nada de ver ocorrer neve em cotas abaixo dos 500m em alguns aguaceiros. E também dado o tipo de perfil vertical parece-me propício a haver bastantes relatos de granizo, e inclusive ocorrências de água-neve a cotas relativamente baixas.

Fica aqui uma projeção relativa às 06h de amanhã, baseada no GFS:







Parece-me claro que sendo um regime pós-frontal de aguaceiros a precipitação será menos generalizada do que o GFS arrisca na saída das 06h... Mas sem surpresas a meteorologia não tinha tanta piada.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2015 às 10:59)

No marao ficara com alguma acomulaçao certo?


----------



## Mr.Henrique (15 Jan 2015 às 11:03)

Stinger disse:


> No marao ficara com alguma acomulaçao certo?


Creio que sim. Eu vou andar pelo Alvão à espera dela.


----------



## dlourenco (15 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

Qual acham ser o melhor dia, analisando os possíveis acontecimentos para dar um salto a montalegre ?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

Stinger disse:


> No marao ficara com alguma acomulaçao certo?



Só não digo com certeza  absoluta porque nunca há 100 % de certezas de nada, mas penso que  no Marão, Gerês , Alvão, Estrela, irá acumular bem, assim haja bastante precipitação pois frio não vai faltar


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2015 às 11:26)

De facto este pós frontal é bastante generoso e com o frio a instalar-se a partir do final da tarde vai ser interessante de se seguir e ver se de facto Bragança, Vila Real e a aqui mais perto do Litoral até onde as cotas vão descer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

O modelo na MeteoGalicia a prever cota 300m para a zona de Barroso, Gerês, Amarela, Soajo, Peneda... entre 300 e 400m a norte de Bragança e 400m no Alvão. O modelo é claro, as zonas de montanha serão as que mais probabilidade têm de receber neve.


----------



## Fernando Costa (15 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Acho que podemos ter um fim de semana (amanhã e sábado) memorável. Frio não faltará e havendo precipitação no sítio certo a hora certa. Acho que poderá haver surpresas. Quero com isto dizer que não é de descartar algum sleet ou aguá-neve abaixo dos 500 metros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 12:58)

Sameiro e Penha com neve praticamente garantida esta madrugada!
isto com um bocado de sorte o litoral norte pode ver a nevar a 300 M, sleet talvez a 200 M nas primeiras horas do dia.


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2015 às 13:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sameiro e Penha com neve praticamente garantida esta madrugada!
> isto com um bocado de sorte o litoral norte pode ver a nevar a 300 M, sleet talvez a 200 M nas primeiras horas do dia.



Pois, lá vou eu ficar acordado esta noite e arrancar até ao Sameiro de manhazinha  em 10 minutos de carro estou lá!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2015 às 13:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sameiro e Penha com neve praticamente garantida esta madrugada!
> isto com um bocado de sorte o litoral norte pode ver a nevar a 300 M, sleet talvez a 200 M nas primeiras horas do dia.


 
Com os dados actuais é certa a neve no Bom Jesus e Sameiro durante a próxima madrugada. Acho até que pode haver alguma acumulação no Sameiro.

Era para ir amanhã à noite para Bragança mas acho prudente não fazer a viagem. Neve durante a próxima madrugada, bantante sol e degelo durante o dia de Sexta e muito gelo a partir das 19H de Sexta.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2015 às 13:22)

O maior obstáculo a vencer para cotas mesmo baixas no noroeste é a temperatura T2m.
Ainda são precisos aguaceiros bem fortes para grandes afundanços de ar frio.
Mas também estarei alerta 

Arome T2m 6z:


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2015 às 13:30)

Acho que durante a noite ainda podem ocorrer  aguaceiros fortes.
Também estarei alerta durante a madrugada em pelo Bom Jesus.


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

Creio que a diferença de altitude entre o Sameiro e Bom Jesus fará a diferença... o segundo não está assim tão elevado... Veremos!


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 15:11)

sinceramente por aqui o máximo que se poderá ver é algum sleet nada mais ou um aguaceiro de neve mais forte trazido pelo vento....
de resto não estou com ilusões, mas sempre estou a 10 minutos de subir aos 800 metros aqui pertinho para ver mais qualquer coisa
bom acompanhamento a todos


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2015 às 15:17)

Por aqui quase de certeza que São Mamede vai ver neve se cair algum aguaceiro, e talvez mesmo sleet ou água-neve nas zonas altas da cidade se o aguaceiro for forte, veremos.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Cenário que me parece potencialmente interessante para a próxima madrugada .

O " GFS " continua a prever cotas de neve de 300 metros no Minho mesmo junto à costa ( e o mais importante , já a delinear esse cenário à várias saídas ) .

Certo , certo , como bom meteolouco , amanhã é dia de levantar cedo , pegar no carro e ver se ocorreu algo de interesse .


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Mas que bela run do GFS 12 z está a sair:

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/runs/2015011512/gfs-0-144.png?12










Isto está-se a compor...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 16:46)

a neve ira fazer a sua aparição nestas regiões!
as regiões que tem a cor mais alaranjada terão melhor hipóteses de receber o elemento branco!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 16:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a neve ira fazer a sua aparição nestas regiões!
> as regiões que tem a cor mais alaranjada terão melhor hipóteses de receber o elemento branco!



O problema aqui para o Interior Norte é mesmo a precipitação (ou a falta dela), as terras altas do Noroeste serão as maiores beneficiadas.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2015 às 16:50)

Tá ai a serra de santa justa ??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> O problema aqui para o Interior Norte é mesmo a precipitação (ou a falta dela), as terras altas do Noroeste serão as maiores beneficiadas.



para esta madrugada/manha, contudo e visto que os modelos continuam a insistir no mesmo panorama de frio e precipitação este mapa pode muito bem encaixar para a semana!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Stinger disse:


> Tá ai a serra de santa justa ??



não stinger,a serra de santa justa não chega aos 400 M, mas temos a zona de Baltar (cruzeiro) com 500 já não e a primeira vez que neva por lá.


----------



## xes (15 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Sera que a serra da freita com 1000m de altitude tera alguma coisa? já fui la tantas vezes ao engano :\


----------



## filipeoliveira (15 Jan 2015 às 17:18)

E para estes lados Vieira do Minho mas a 750m? Irei ter surpresas esta madrugada? Era bom, mas não posso ficar "preso" amanhã, tenho uns exames na Uminho. Tenho de tomar decisões, se saio hoje ou não.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 17:23)

Penso que , na próxima noite , as terras altas do NO acima dos 1000 - 1200 m receberão um nevão significativo . 

Abaixo dessa altitude , será um pouco uma lotaria , entrando fatores como frio instalado , existência ou não de precipitação , HR , que terão de se conjugar .

Mas acredito que poderão haver surpresas ( embora também possa haver desilusões se alguém elevar demasiado as expetativas ) .


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

filipeoliveira disse:


> E para estes lados Vieira do Minho mas a 750m? Irei ter surpresas esta madrugada? Era bom, mas não posso ficar "preso" amanhã, tenho uns exames na Uminho. Tenho de tomar decisões, se saio hoje ou não.



SE estivesses a 1000 m , eu diria que era garantido , a essa altitude diria que tens boas hipóteses .


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2015 às 17:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> não stinger,a serra de santa justa não chega aos 400 M, mas temos a zona de Baltar (cruzeiro) com 500 já não e a primeira vez que neva por lá.



Como pareceu no mapa ver uma pintinha proxima de valongo pensei


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 17:36)

O modelo GFS, na saída g12 começa a prever uma quarta/quinta da próxima semana de ser memorável! Tipo fev de 1954..... vamos aguardando as próximas horas!


----------



## filipeoliveira (15 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

Eu estou mais encostado à Serra da Cabreira, era bom nevar... Mas se ficar preso estou tramando...Mas como continua a chover penso que caso neve algo não deve acumular o suficiente . Penso eu...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> a neve ira fazer a sua aparição nestas regiões!
> as regiões que tem a cor mais alaranjada terão melhor hipóteses de receber o elemento branco!




Onde posso encontrar este mapa?


----------



## killercode (15 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Olha ainda a pouco olhei para essa imagem e pensei o mesmo


----------



## Fernando Costa (15 Jan 2015 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> O modelo GFS, na saída g12 começa a prever uma quarta/quinta da próxima semana de ser memorável! Tipo fev de 1954..... vamos aguardando as próximas horas!



Joselamego o que achas sobre essa suposta previsão. Existe consenso nos modelos ou nem por isso? Falas num evento tipo fev de 1954 como assim?


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2015 às 17:51)

Pessoal será possível nevar na Serra de São Mamede( 1025m altitude)?


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Joselamego o que achas sobre essa suposta previsão. Existe consenso nos modelos ou nem por isso? Falas num evento tipo fev de 1954 como assim?




Teremos que esperar pela próximas saídas dos dois principais modelos, GFS e o europeu.... poderá ser uma semana memorável!


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Joselamego o que achas sobre essa suposta previsão. Existe consenso nos modelos ou nem por isso? Falas num evento tipo fev de 1954 como assim?



Por favor não vamos comparar o incomparável. Em Fevereiro de 1954 a iso -10 (!) estava em parte do território. A iso-5 estava no Algarve... O Algarve teve neve em abundância à cota 0... Acham que o GFS tem sequer nesta altura algo que se aproxime a isso? Um pouco mais de calma...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:15)

vitamos disse:


> Por favor não vamos comparar o incomparável. Em Fevereiro de 1954 a iso -10 (!) estava em parte do território. A iso-5 estava no Algarve... O Algarve teve neve em abundância à cota 0... Acham que o GFS tem sequer nesta altura algo que se aproxime a isso? Um pouco mais de calma...



Neste momento nem a iso -4 coloca sobre o território. Caso se confirmar tal cenário será um evento normal de neve nas terras altas, com algumas surpresas a cotas médias/baixas mas nada de extraordinário como nesse evento.







Isto falando da previsão actual do GFS, que a mais de 120h ainda deverá sofrer alterações significativas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:17)

Para a próxima madrugada caso haja precipitação no Interior norte facilmenete nevará a cotas 400\500 parece-me, assim esperemos!


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Mas o que é certo é que o " GFS " à várias saídas que tem insistido num cenário frio e prolongado por vários dias a partir da próxima quarta - feira .

O pior mesmo é que também tem andado muito incerto na acumulação de precipitação ( para mim isso é a pior coisa que pode acontecer , haver condições para neve a cotas muito baixas mas faltar a nebulosidade necessária ) .


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Neste momento nem a iso -4 coloca sobre o território. Caso se confirmar tal cenário será um evento normal de neve nas terras altas, com algumas surpresas a cotas médias/baixas mas nada de extraordinário como nesse evento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para já as previsões são de na próxima semana a ISO está ou 0 ou -4 sobre o nosso território, mas estou confiante que vai melhorar e vamos ter uma semana à antiga.... vamos aguardar serenamente pelas próximas saídas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

A previsão é esta:





O Gerês e a Peneda podem meter a Estrela no chinelo! 
Boa sorte a todos os que têm possibilidade de ver o elemento branco nas próximas horas...


----------



## Brito (15 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

boas, na minha opinião e pelo que analiso nos modelos, a próxima madrugada haverá condições para neve acima dos 500 metros, mas precipitação insignificante.

quanto ao cenário de tempo frio a partir do dia 20, ainda muito por acertar....embora esta ultima run dos gfs ter reforçado a entrada fria, não vejo mais que uma entrada banal no inverno português, bastante frequente...mas aquela extensão do anticiclone para NE  e muito interessante, pode entrar bem mais frio e isos mais baixas do que aquelas que estão modeladas... vamos aguardar mais um pouco...

seja como for a entrada sera de origem continental, portanto seca nada de entusiasmos para já

depois disso o AA estará de volta


----------



## Paula (15 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

Alguém arrisca numa ida ao Sameiro amanhã? 
Eu cá tenho o pé atrás, com estas entradas nunca se sabe...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 19:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão é esta:
> O Gerês e a Peneda podem meter a Estrela no chinelo!
> Boa sorte a todos os que têm possibilidade de ver o elemento branco nas próximas horas...



Márcio, arranjas esses mapas?

Pode ser que tenha a sorte de ver o branco elemento, nem que sejam só meia dúzia de flocos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão é esta:
> 
> O Gerês e a Peneda podem meter a Estrela no chinelo!
> Boa sorte a todos os que têm possibilidade de ver o elemento branco nas próximas horas...



Grande Gerês! Vai ficar espectacular, espero que mostrem muitas fotos de lá!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pessoal será possível nevar na Serra de São Mamede( 1025m altitude)?



O frio virá do interior da península, e nesse aspecto de interioridade Portalegre está numa posição óptima.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> O frio virá do interior da península, e nesse aspecto de interioridade Portalegre está numa posição óptima.


Era lindo ver a serra pintada de branco, o ultimo grande nevão foi quase á 2 anos, vamos lá ver se pelo menos caiem uns flocos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Muitos bons dados sobre o dia de sexta para sábado! 
Agora vou referir um pouco da situação de sábado para domingo que também promete.

Pequena depressão não muito cavada atravessa o território





Que como podem ver vai nos arrastar o frio todo para Espanha 





Vai trazer bastante precipitação para o território todo, que deve rondar um acumulado de* mais de 20mm 

Às 00h (Domingo)*




*
Às 06h




*
Mas o pior da depressão fica no mar, a sul do Algarve 





A passagem das numerosas frentes da depressão (primeiro a frente quente que remove o ar frio todo, depois a frente oclusa que vai gerar a maior parte da precipitação, e mais uma linha de instabilidade que a segue)





Já no domingo, passado a chuva toda, chega o vento forte, rajadas entre os* 50-70km/h.*





É provável que ocorra neve nas terras altas já no Domingo. Pressão desce e ronda cerca dos *1010 hPa 

*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Situação interessante, nunca tinha visto a previsão de 10 dias cheia de neve, parabéns Penhas Douradas! (No sábado dia 24 a máxima deve ser negativa, daí provavelmente não estar lá posto -1ºC, porque os modelos se calhar não conseguem por números tão baixos para a máxima...)


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pessoal será possível nevar na Serra de São Mamede( 1025m altitude)?


Se chegar cá algum aguaceiro pós frontal, sim, definitivamente, provavelmente mesmo até aos 600-700m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Os mapas não descartam neve na serra de São Mamede!


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onde posso encontrar estes mapas??


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

situação da próxima semana promete mas ainda é muito cedo para falar de cotas de neve, para já sabado à noite pode cair neve a cotas que não estão previstas esta iso -2 a sul de serra da estrela dá que pensar.


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Eu aqui no lado sul da Serra da Estrela, nestas entradas, costumamos sofrer de um mal :-) o efeito foehn, o próximo evento é mais favorável, é mais de oeste.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2015 às 20:17)

Norther disse:


> Eu aqui no lado sul da Serra da Estrela, nestas entradas, costumamos sofrer de um mal :-) o efeito foehn, o próximo evento é mais favorável, é mais de oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

MSantos disse:


> Márcio, arranjas esses mapas?
> 
> Pode ser que tenha a sorte de ver o branco elemento, nem que sejam só meia dúzia de flocos.



Os mapas podem consulta-los no site meteoexploration.com .


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

pois é verdade um grande pormenor que me escapou, agora sábado esta fazer-me lembrar ai a 4 anos a traz quando ao inicio da noite tb caiu neve, a entrada da precipitação ainda avia ar frio acumulado por ca e deu um evento engrassado, na altura eu estava no estadio da Luz ver benfica-porto, e neste parece que ainda podemos ter algum frio por ca.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

este ensemble do europeu está cada vez melhor vamos ver se a malta não leva um barrete, não é à anos 50 como o joselamego diz mas são uma raridade estes mapas nos dias de hoje


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

cova beira disse:


> este ensemble do europeu está cada vez melhor vamos ver se a malta não leva um barrete, não é à anos 50 como o joselamego diz mas são uma raridade estes mapas nos dias de hoje



Ou seja o modelo europeu e o GFS a ficarem em consonância.... vamos ver se as previsões melhoram mais.... começam a acertar as agulhas....
Para já não é à anos 50 mas que caminha um pouco para lá caminha....


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Para ser uma entrada daquelas ( raras ) com neve à cota 0 em abundância ( não apenas uns flocos sem pegar ) tinha que ser algo assim bem potente, como aconteceu em Fevereiro 1954:





























http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=4&month=2&year=1954&hour=12&map=1&mode=0



A entrada prevista pelos modelos para a semana é bem mais modesta, mas não deixa de ser interessante e até eventualmente deixar algumas surpresas..assim se mantenha


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

o gfs na ultima run continua impecável, pena não haver uma saída mais pujante com iso a 850 hpa -4 em Portugal no que à semana que vem diz respeito


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

joselamego disse:


> Ou seja o modelo europeu e o GFS a ficarem em consonância.... vamos ver se as previsões melhoram mais.... começam a acertar as agulhas....
> Para já não é à anos 50 mas que caminha um pouco para lá caminha....



Não vamos misturar as coisas. A entrada prevista não tem absolutamente nada a ver com a de 1954. A entrada fria prevista para os próximos dias tem forte componente marítima, logo haverá pouco frio (comparativamente com 1954) nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera. Em 1954 era uma entrada continental directamente da Sibéria até cá, com percurso totalmente continental.

Do mesmo modo não há grandes hipóteses de se caminhar para uma solução "à anos 50", não há muito frio na Europa Oriental para ser encaminhado para cá, prevendo-se até circulação de Sul nessa região nos próximos dias. Só com muita sorte conseguiremos que no decorrer desta entrada tenhamos uma iso -4, sendo praticamente impossível algo abaixo disso.

Não deixa de ser um evento interessante, mas convém não misturar as coisas.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2015 às 23:16)

cova beira disse:


> este ensemble do europeu está cada vez melhor vamos ver se a malta não leva um barrete, não é à anos 50 como o joselamego diz mas são uma raridade estes mapas nos dias de hoje



Já esteve melhor o ensemble do ECMWF, agora parece que a Terra Nova começa a querer desfazer o bloqueio demasiado cedo, enviando-nos o Anticiclone dos Açores para cima. Às 00z o ensemble do ECMWF mostrava a possibilidade de uma pequena ajuda desde o Alaska até ao Pólo, onde a dorsal Atlântica se poderia unir, mas às 12z tirou um pouco de força ao Anticiclone polar.






Se essa união ocorresse, a América e as depressões da Terra Nova poderiam ficar isoladas por 2 ou 3 dias, o que poderia permitir uma entrada fria de maior substância na Europa. Esperar as próximas saídas, este é apenas um cenário (o melhor para quem gosta de frio), e de probabilidade reduzida.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

Snifa disse:


> Para ser uma entrada daquelas ( raras ) com neve à cota 0 em abundância ( não apenas uns flocos sem pegar ) tinha que ser algo assim bem potente, como aconteceu em Fevereiro 1954, temperatura aos 850hPa:



Para quem não sabe, aqui no portal do fórum MeteoPT todos podem consultar também as várias cartas de reanálise climática (numa das reanálises, desde 1869) até com melhor pormenor, nestes links:
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/peninsula-iberica

Por exemplo, o que levou a esse épico nevão de 1954:
A t850:















Charlie Moreira disse:


> a neve ira fazer a sua aparição nestas regiões!
> as regiões que tem a cor mais alaranjada terão melhor hipóteses de receber o elemento branco!




É uma imagem muito interessante (e útil) sem dúvida, mas poderias ter explicado a todos que era uma mera carta de cotas para quem não percebeu logo.
Pois daí até isso significar neve, ainda vai uma grande distância.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

Vince disse:


> Por exemplo, o que levou a esse épico nevão de 1954:



Notável a situação, mesmo assim não pensei que a circulação fosse tão de norte, imaginei mais de nordeste, um trajecto mais directo da massa de ar siberiana.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 00:46)

StormRic disse:


> Notável a situação, mesmo assim não pensei que a circulação fosse tão de norte, imaginei mais de nordeste, um trajecto mais directo da massa de ar siberiana.









Mas tudo começou antes claro.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

parece-se tar a cozinhar um bom evento de frio pra semana, embora relativamente seco... aliás, depois de um ano de 2014 bem quente, desde meados de dezembro que a temperatura tem andado quase sempre abaixo do normal aqui no nosso cantinho à beira-mar plantado
offtopic: em 2006 ocorreu neve também à cota 0, nevou aqui na Figueira e com acumulação, alguém sabe quais  as condições específicas?


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 08:35)

O dia de amanhã promete segundo a previsão do IPMA:

*Previsão para sábado, 17.janeiro.2015*

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no litoral oeste, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado a partir do final da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do início da tarde no Minho e Douro
Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões,
tornando-se forte no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro para o
final do dia.
Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul a partir da tarde, aumentando para
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h no
litoral oeste a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de
norte, tornando-se do quadrante sul durante a tarde e aumentando para
forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h a partir
do final da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do início da tarde, tornando-se
moderada para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h,
a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
*Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da tarde, tornando-se forte
para o final do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul a partir da tarde, aumentando para
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h a
partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6 metros, diminuindo
para 3 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros, diminuindo
para 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 16 de janeiro de 2015 às 6:43 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## fishisco (16 Jan 2015 às 09:11)

nesta run do GFS preve q a cota de neve nos 10 dias (meteogramas) nunca sobe acima dos 1000, o problema é mesmo, o do costume, falta precipitaçao, a cota 0 esta lá... mas com ceu limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 09:40)

Continuo com esperança de ter um inicio de semana em grande:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091


----------



## Portugal Storms (16 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

No diz respeito à chuva, parece que vamos ter um sábado e domingo animado


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 11:09)

Bom dia , 

Neste evento não houve grandes surpresas , nevou bastante apenas nos locais habituais .

O evento da próxima semana que se vem falando , na minha opinião  , os modelos cada vez com maior tendência para uma entrada fria mas seca .


----------



## AJB (16 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

Confesso que estou surpreendido com a quantidade de precipitação nesta zona (Distrito do Porto) em pós-frontal! Esperava bem menos...o que indicia um generoso nevão em Montemuro/Alvão/Marão e na Aboboreira (acredito acima dos 800m)!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2015 às 11:22)

Os modelos hoje voltam a colocar o frio todo a ir para Itália....


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 11:53)

E aí está , na última saída do "GFS " lá se foi a precipitação , o frio e a neve a cotas baixas para a próxima semana .

É a nossa sina . . .


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Jan 2015 às 12:21)

Eu sei que as atenções agora andam viradas para o frio e a precipitação, mas quero avisar para a ventania que o GFS prevê na noite de Domingo para Segunda! Ventos médios de 70 km/h no litoral... uma "nortada" como é raro de se ver! Previsões destas de vento só me recordo nalgumas ciclogéneses com caracter mais explosivo.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:36)

Previsões da AEMET emitidas hoje:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

james disse:


> E aí está , na última saída do "GFS " lá se foi a precipitação , o frio e a neve a cotas baixas para a próxima semana .
> 
> É a nossa sina . . .


 
A sério?

Atualizem o tópico por favor... ainda vou a tempo de desmarcar as férias...


----------



## Brito (16 Jan 2015 às 12:54)

i





james disse:


> E aí está , na última saída do "GFS " lá se foi a precipitação , o frio e a neve a cotas baixas para a próxima semana .
> É a nossa sina . . .



Calma foi apenas uma ma saida do gfs a das 00z estava excelente


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 13:31)

Amanhã, sábado, regressam frentes ao final da tarde.
Quem queira ir passear até à neve no fim de semana, terá que ser amanhã, pois excluindo a Torre, vai tudo à vida, devido ao sector de ar mais quente, embora a precipitação inicial provavelmente seja de neve nalguns locais, já de noite.










http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica


----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

eu ontem  a falar em barretes e a pouco mais de 120 h os modelos estão todos a mudar o bloqueio na islandia desapareceu praticamente de uma run para outra ou é corrigido esta tarde nas novas saídas ou ainda vai piorar mais só o gme continua firme.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2015 às 13:46)

cova beira disse:


> eu ontem  a falar em barretes e a pouco mais de 120 h os modelos estão todos a mudar o bloqueio na islandia desapareceu praticamente de uma run para outra ou é corrigido esta tarde nas novas saídas ou ainda vai piorar mais só o gme continua firme.



O GFS não está assim tão mal..












Claro que para cotas muito baixas é sempre complicado, vamos ver as próximas saídas..

O ECMWF é que piorou bastante na saida das 0 z

Agora vamos lá ver se o AA não começa a empurrar tudo para Leste..


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Vince disse:


> Amanhã, sábado, regressam frentes ao final da tarde.
> Quem queira ir passear até à neve no fim de semana, terá que ser amanhã, pois excluindo a Torre, vai tudo à vida, devido ao sector de ar mais quente, embora a precipitação inicial provavelmente seja de neve nalguns locais, já de noite.
> 
> 
> ...




Mas o " IPMA " está a prever cotas de neve para domingo de 1000 m , passando a 800 m .


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 15:15)

james disse:


> Mas o " IPMA " está a prever cotas de neve para domingo de 1000 m , passando a 800 m .



Não sei, depois da "varredela" quente regressa o sector frio no Domingo à noite. Mas aí já há pouca precipitação.

Estou a guiar-me pelo GFS, repara na temperatura a 850hPa (~1400m),
Das 18z de Sábado até meia noite domingo:






E como referi, a precipitação inicial na noite de sábado/madrugada Domingo deverá ser de neve passando depois a chuva (excluindo torre).
No Domingo à noite se houver precipitação já seria de neve de novo, a cotas médio/altas.
Mas como ainda falta algum tempo, os modelos deles podem estar a mostrar as coisas de forma um pouco diferente.


----------



## white_wolf (16 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

Boa tarde. Para hoje poderemos ter neve a ainda cotas de seiscentos metros?  Pelo que vejo será difícil alguém me pode dizer... estou em Cinfães Viseu.


----------



## Meteolouco (16 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

desculpem o off topic mas aqui vai um pedido ajuda:

Olá precisava ajuda alguém que perceba PHP para paginas??

è assim queria disponibilizar os dados da minha estação numa página pessoal com um layout minimamente apelativo, tinha em mente tipo isto:

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-atuais-covilha-756m/dados-live
é possível? se sim poderiam-me ajudar nesse sentido?
para já tenho o link do wunderground na minha pagina mas queria mudar e por outro lay out

quanto aos modelos tudo me parece ainda muito incerto para a semana, aguardemos próximas runs

www.facebook.com/MeteoCeloricodabeira
a minha estação no wunderground : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAC2 ( para já ainda sem dados da velocidade vento )
também na página oficial em : http://meteocelorico.wix.com/online


----------



## Kispo (16 Jan 2015 às 17:13)

poderá esperar-se uma situação semelhante à de 29/01/2006 em Lisboa se o centro da depressão que aí vem passar mesmo por cima de Lisboa no Domingo (ar em altitude mais frio a descer e a atingir a superfície)??? Uns flocos de neve a cair em Lisboa até que era engraçado


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

Boas..

Para amanhã á noite e até ao dia de Domingo espera-se de novo actividade convectiva que será pontualmente forte,* em especial na região litoral sul e sudoeste, onde coloco um nivel amarelo em especial por precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginalmente severas.*

*Analise/Discussão*

Uma nova perturbação aproxima-se de oeste, e interage com o jet polar, duas short waves de niveis altos avançam de norte e o forçamento dinamico deverá manter uma area de baixa pressão alongada entre a Galiza e o sudoeste de Espanha.

*Sab20h----Dom09h*

Uma frente quente deverá aproximar-se e afectar em especial o centro e sul do território, na dianteira de uma lingua de ar subtropical que deverá afectar em especial o litoral.
Um forte low level jet deverá estar presente acompanhando a frente quente, e intensificando o shear/helicidade nos niveis baixos.

A advecção de ar quente á superficie sob ar frio em altura deverá gerar instabilidade com até 500J/Kg, o que em conjunto com o forte forçamento dinamico deverá garantir a genese de varios focos convectivos.

O shear deverá ser fraco a moderado e de forte caracter rotacional, com fluxo intenso de S/SW á sfc e NW em altura, o que gera um ambiente favoravel á organização de estruturas convectivas discretas que poderão assumir caracter supercelular.

Apesar de tudo, o CAPE/instabilidade marginal deverá limitar o risco associado a essas células, pelo que apenas se preveem algumas rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas e precipitação pontualmente excessiva.

*Dom09h----Dom20h*

Após a passagem do eixo de maior humidade, o resto do dia de Domingo será caracterizado pela gradual entrada de ar frio, com varias linhas de frontogenese fria a servirem de foco para a ocorrencia de convecção baixa e não electrificada em ambiente de CAPE inferior a 500J/Kg, com aguaceiros dispersos em especial no litoral e no sul.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2015 às 17:31)

Kispo disse:


> poderá esperar-se uma situação semelhante à de 29/01/2006 em Lisboa se o centro da depressão que aí vem passar mesmo por cima de Lisboa no Domingo (ar em altitude mais frio a descer e a atingir a superfície)??? Uns flocos de neve a cair em Lisboa até que era engraçado


Nem perto... eheheh

Basta ver as cartas de temperatura a todos os níveis para ver que a situação nem sequer está perto de tal evento.

Nem em Lisboa nem em parte nenhuma do país teremos cotas de neve de tal ordem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2015 às 18:44)

os modelos já estiveram bem melhores...
vamos ter esperança na terça feira há potencial para ser um dia como o de hoje relativamente a cotas de neve!


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> os modelos já estiveram bem melhores...
> vamos ter esperança na terça feira há potencial para ser um dia como o de hoje relativamente a cotas de neve!



O GFS e o canadiano, apesar de terem recuado um pouco ainda persistem a prever algum frio ao longo da semana que vem, mas estando o ECMWF e o UKMO de acordo, a conclusão é clara, bloqueio atlântico e consequente entrada fria abortados.

Chega a ser grotesco o falhanço, comum a todos os modelos, inclusive ensembles, e para prazos bastante razoáveis (abaixo de uma semana). Não se trata de desviar a entrada fria um pouco para leste devido a pequenas oscilações da dorsal atlântica, trata-se de errar completamente o padrão em toda a Europa. Em tantos anos a seguir modelos meteorológicos nunca tinha visto um erro tão grande, tão generalizado (todos os modelos credíveis estavam de acordo) e a prazos tão curtos.

Esperemos por Fevereiro, mês mais favorável para bloqueios, nesta nossa eterna espera. Sem bloqueios no Atlântico não entra frio a sério. O último bloqueio atlântico digno desse nome que ocorreu durante o Inverno foi há quase dois anos...


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Bem tirando a chuva sábado ao fim do dia e madrugada de Domingo vejo o mês muito seco ou seja dificilmente deixará de ser um mês muito seco, para não dizer extremamente seco no Sul...pode ser que depois lá para os últimos dias do mês venha outra frente. Venha é rápido a Primavera para termos chuva em condições


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2015 às 19:24)

Penso que amanhã à noite poderá ser interessante no nordeste,  estas entradas apesar da cota subir rapidamente costumam ser favoráveis.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que amanhã à noite poderá ser interessante no nordeste,  estas entradas apesar da cota subir rapidamente costumam ser favoráveis.



Sim, Bragança costuma dar-se bem nestas situações, as primeiras horas serem de neve, e com alguma sorte a precipitação acabar antes de chegar chuva com ar mais quente. Muitas vezes andam em contra-ciclo, o que beneficie uns prejudica Bragança, e vice versa 





David sf disse:


> O GFS e o canadiano, apesar de terem recuado um pouco ainda persistem a prever algum frio ao longo da semana que vem, mas estando o ECMWF e o UKMO de acordo, a conclusão é clara, bloqueio atlântico e consequente entrada fria abortados.
> 
> Chega a ser grotesco o falhanço, comum a todos os modelos, inclusive ensembles, e para prazos bastante razoáveis (abaixo de uma semana). Não se trata de desviar a entrada fria um pouco para leste devido a pequenas oscilações da dorsal atlântica, trata-se de errar completamente o padrão em toda a Europa. Em tantos anos a seguir modelos meteorológicos nunca tinha visto um erro tão grande, tão generalizado (todos os modelos credíveis estavam de acordo) e a prazos tão curtos.
> 
> Esperemos por Fevereiro, mês mais favorável para bloqueios, nesta nossa eterna espera. Sem bloqueios no Atlântico não entra frio a sério. O último bloqueio atlântico digno desse nome que ocorreu durante o Inverno foi há quase dois anos...



Eu sou normalmente o chato cauteloso de serviço, estou sempre à espera de mudanças de última hora, mas também não esperava uma deste calibre. E o pormenor dos ensembles é sempre intrigante.


----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

estou plenamente de acordo com o Davidsf os modelos meteram agua por todo o lado, ontem quando vi a saida do ukmo parecia que estava a adivinhar aquela depressão na islandia fica lá parada ninguém sabe a fazer o que. Ainda assim o gme continua sem mexer quase nada a confirmar-se o que nesta altura já parece pouco provável passa para mim a ser o melhor modelo. Para amanhã aqui na vertente sul da serra pode haver surpresas tudo dependerá da temperatura em superfície.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

A MeteoGalicia (GFS) fala em nevadas cupiosas bem mais importantes que as de hoje para 3ª feira acima dos 700m...
Lá estarei pra ver! 

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/frio-e-neve-977874


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A MeteoGalicia (GFS) fala em nevadas cupiosas bem mais importantes que as de hoje para 3ª feira acima dos 700m...
> Lá estarei pra ver!
> 
> http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/frio-e-neve-977874



Qual é o modelo que eles seguem?


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

Para Terça e Quarta os dois modelos divergem bastante. O GFS de facto está bom em termos de precipitação e frio.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

boneli disse:


> Qual é o modelo que eles seguem?


esta entre os parênteses deve ser o GFS


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que amanhã à noite poderá ser interessante no nordeste,  estas entradas apesar da cota subir rapidamente costumam ser favoráveis.



Para isso acontecer tem que arrefecer bem esta noite, e depois a entrada da nebulosidade a impedir o aquecimento diurno, pode ser que o ar frio instalado seja varrido lentamente permitindo a queda de neve pelo menos nas primeiras horas em que ocorrer precipitação.


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 21:06)

celia salta disse:


> esta entre os parênteses deve ser o GFS



Realmente nem reparei...só assim é que podem fazer a previsão que fizeram e espero que permaneça.


----------



## cactus (16 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

bem se os modelos quase todos nos dizem que para a semana vai haver bloqueio , e deram informação errada , tambem pode muito bem ser que isto ainda dê outra cambalhota , é aguardar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

A situação de sábado-domingo agravou-se, afinal mais chuva prevista para a capital e o litoral centro e sul vai sofrer bastante.





Aquele foco quase amarelo sob Lisboa talvez traga problemas, mas sendo à meia noite deve passar ao lado na vida normal das pessoas.
Acumulados de 35mm são previstos para a capital, é desta que Janeiro já não é seco.

Enquanto isso o jet stream do pólo Norte continua a "brincar" e está muito divergente, quase que se divide em 2 e não larga Portugal! Corrente de jet muito irregular o que está a causar a instabilidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

e pronto já descemos a terra, foi bom enquanto durou!
uma semana que podia ser histórica vai acabar com uns meros dias de Janeiro...

aproveitem bem amanha.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> e pronto já descemos a terra, foi bom enquanto durou!
> uma semana que podia ser histórica vai acabar com uns meros dias de Janeiro...
> 
> aproveitem bem amanha.


sim temos de aproveitar amanhã, porque depois volta o AA e sabe-se-lá quando volta a chuva..


----------



## Zapiao (16 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

A temperatura max para a semana vai andar baixinha


----------



## Brito (16 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

Pois é mais uma marretada que os modelos nos deram... Desilusao...
Mas não deitem ja a toalha ao chão, podem voltar a tras...muito indefinido ainda o que se vai passar a partir do fim de semana


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Haverá hipóteses de nevar a cotas baixas na segunda de manhã?


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

bigfire disse:


> Haverá hipóteses de nevar a cotas baixas na segunda de manhã?



Sem Precipitação é difícil! Mas Terça já vai ser possível!


----------



## MontesPeneda (17 Jan 2015 às 01:49)

Qual a possibilidade de nevar na próxima semana na Serra da Peneda???


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2015 às 08:29)

Nortada gelada em perspectiva para amanhã ao fim da tarde e segunda feira após a passagem da frente:






















O IPMA  está a prever  rajadas de NW da ordem de *70 km/h/90km/h * no litoral e *90 km/h* nas terras altas, quando o vento rodar para NW e aliado ao frio que vai entrar a sensação térmica deverá ser muito baixa 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

Alguém que perceba mais que eu, aquela situação de terça parece ser muito interessante nao acham? Há frio instalado, bastante frio em altitude e precipitação que deverá começar a cair durante a madrugada depois de já ter ocorrido um bom arrefecimento... Tanto o GFS como o GEM parecem estar em sintonia. Que cotas serão de esperar? Será que serão semelhantes às do dia de ontem, ou mais altas ou baixas?

PS: Estive a verificar o GFS, na saída das 0Z e parece que apontam cotas de 800\900 m no litoral, e de 300\400m no Interior o que vos parece?

PS 2: Na saída das 6 o GFS melhorou a situação de terça, mete cotas quase 0 no Nordeste e 500\600 m aqui para a minha zona, espero que melhore mais um pouco, parecem-me haver boas condições para um nevão em cotas médias\baixas...


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

Relativamente à próxima noite, considero provável uma cota de neve ligeiramente inferior aos 800 m nas regiões mais interiores do país (distritos de Bragança e Guarda). Digo isto porque nestas frentes quentes que apanham frio instalado os modelos globais, devido às diferenças da orografia do modelo para a realidade, acabam sempre por "varrer" o frio de forma mais rápida do que esta se processa na realidade.

Para mostrar essa diferença é ver as saídas do GFS das 00z e a do WRF com resolução de 2 km, cujos dados de inicialização foram a referida saída do GFS. Atente-se na zona de Bragança, onde a diferença da temperatura a 850 hpa é superior a 2ºC:











Em baixo, a animação dos tipos de precipitação previstos para a próxima noite (azul = chuva, vermelho = neve), do mesmo WRF a 2km, que durante a minha viagem a Itália me deu a ideia de ser um pouco conservador, ou seja, nalgumas situações previu chuva e acabou por ocorrer neve:






Interessante o bom nevão que deverá cair na Meseta espanhola, afectando também a cidade de Madrid.

A médio prazo, e após  descalabro modelístico de ontem, ainda se mantém algum interesse na situação de 3ª feira no norte do país, com alguma (pouca) precipitação a ocorrer em simultâneo com algum frio, e que neste momento parece poder originar cotas mais baixas do que as que ocorreram ontem e que em princípio ocorrerão na próxima noite.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:23)

David sf eu sei que aqui não há qualquer possibilidade de neve na próxima madrugada (apesar dos 3.7º atuais ) mas quanto a terça-feira, poderá haver neve aqui? Falas em cotas inferiores a ontem...


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2015 às 12:30)

Meteofan disse:


> David sf eu sei que aqui não há qualquer possibilidade de neve na próxima madrugada (apesar dos 3.7º atuais ) mas quanto a terça-feira, poderá haver neve aqui? Falas em cotas inferiores a ontem...



Não é impossível, mas ainda faltam 3 dias para os modelos irem afinando as cotas de neve. A grande vantagem do evento de 3ª feira, face ao de ontem, é que a circulação à superfície deverá ser de leste,  arrastando ar frio e menos húmido do interior. Segundo a saída mais recente do GFS a cota andaria pelos 500/ 600 m.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

Pois eu lembro-me que no histórico dia de 9\1\2009, eu ainda nao acompanhava os modelos, ainda não tinha descoberto este fórum mas lembro que a situação era semelhante: Frio instalado, precipitação a começar nas primeira horas do dia, circulação de leste etc... Não sei quais eram as cotas previstas pelos modelos mas o IPMA previa cota 700, mas todos sabemos que a cota foi muito inferior...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

Interessante. Falando na situação de Terça o GFS "fala" em cotas de 800/900 metros aqui para o litoral centro com a temperatura a 850hpa pouco abaixo dos 0ºC (nem chega a -1), mas à superfície prevê máximas muito baixas (a temperatura não sobe dos 6ºC em Coimbra, 7ºC em Leiria e Santarém, ali por Fátima perto dos 400m mal chega aos 5ºC) que se observam em dias de neve a cotas baixas o que supostamente não vai ser o caso.

É mesmo estranho e na próxima saída das duas uma, ou cortam no frio à superfície ou carregam no frio em altitude, ou então sou eu que estou a interpretar mal as coisas. 

Poderiam-me esclarecer o porquê das máximas previstas serem tão baixas e por outro lado o frio em altitude ser tão irrisório? Obrigado desde já.


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2015 às 12:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Pois eu lembro-me que no histórico dia de 9\1\2009, eu ainda nao acompanhava os modelos, ainda não tinha descoberto este fórum mas lembro que a situação era semelhante: Frio instalado, precipitação a começar nas primeira horas do dia, circulação de leste etc... Não sei quais eram as cotas previstas pelos modelos mas o IPMA previa cota 700, mas todos sabemos que a cota foi muito inferior...



Mas não se trata de uma situação, semelhante, nesse dia havia -5ºC a 850 hpa e menos de -30ºC a 500 hpa, a cota era obviamente zero. Os 700 m de cota do IM eram ridículos, e foram aqui neste forum valentemente criticados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

pois como disse nao acompanhava os modelos nessa altura mas lembro-me perfeitamente dessa cota do IM. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento David!


----------



## cova beira (17 Jan 2015 às 13:50)

isto hoje promete 1.9 c na covilha a esta hora vento nulo e céu de neve, ou a temperatura sobe com o aumentar do vento ou a cota estará por baixo dos 800 m


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2015 às 13:56)

boa tarde, o evento desta madrugada pode classificar-se um ciclógénese explosiva?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

Snifa disse:


> Nortada gelada em perspectiva para amanhã ao fim da tarde e segunda feira após a passagem da frente:
> 
> 
> O IPMA  está a prever  rajadas de NW da ordem de *70 km/h/90km/h * no litoral e *90 km/h* nas terras altas, quando o vento rodar para NW e aliado ao frio que vai entrar a sensação térmica deverá ser muito baixa
> ...



Sem dúvida Snifa, ventania brutal para a madrugada de Segunda com maior incidência na zona do costume, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 14:07)

Boa previsão da aemet para domingo!


Validez: domingo, 18 enero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción*
Cubierto o nuboso con precipitaciones. Cota de nieve por encima de 600 a 800m de madrugada, subiendo durante el dia a 1100 y 1300 m y bajando durante la noche hasta los 600 a 800m. Temperaturas nocturnas en ascenso, entre -3 y 2 grados, y diurnas en descenso, entre 3 y 7. Heladas débiles. Vientos de sur girando al norte por la noche, flojos a moderados.


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2015 às 14:11)

cardu disse:


> boa tarde, o evento desta madrugada pode classificar-se um ciclógénese explosiva?



Não, nem sequer de ciclogénese, uma vez que a depressão chega cá já madura e até em fase de enchimento.




4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Poderiam-me esclarecer o porquê das máximas previstas serem tão baixas e por outro lado o frio em altitude ser tão irrisório? Obrigado desde já.



Isso acontece porque o vento à superfície é do quadrante Este, trazendo do interior da península ar frio e seco.


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2015 às 14:12)

Meteogalicia também com previsões interessantes, mas anda uma indefinição muito grande depois deste evento de hoje!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 14:15)

Podem aproveitar porque hoje, domingo e terça feira devem ser a ultimas situações de chuva e respetiva chegada de vento forte e ondulação. ainda se registe chuva.

O jet stream parece que vai largar Portugal de vez e o AA acompanha-o e aproxima-se de nós e da Europa.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O jet stream parece que vai largar Portugal de vez e o AA acompanha-o e aproxima-se de nós e da Europa.



Parece que é o retorno à situação anterior.

No dia 11, baseado no que se via no segundo painel, escrevi isto:


StormRic disse:


> O _jet_ faz uma descida rápida às nossas latitudes nos dias 15 a 18 mas retira-se logo a seguir e retoma a latitude das ilhas britânicas de onde não sai até ao fim do painel, dia 27. Os anticiclones, que apanharam alguma pancada com aquela incursão, voltam exactamente para o mesmo lugar que ocuparam nas última semanas, bem em cima da península ibérica. Sinceramente espero que isto esteja tudo errado.


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2015 às 16:15)

resumindo, quem gosta de chuva e neve, aproveite agora porque a partir de 5a ou 6a feira o anticiclone volta para ficar, quiçá várias semanas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Aí vem ele novamente


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

cardu disse:


> resumindo, quem gosta de chuva e neve, aproveite agora porque a partir de 5a ou 6a feira o anticiclone volta para ficar, quiçá várias semanas.


Pois infelizmente parece que sim


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

_*.*.. Portugal ...

A short wave at 500 hPa ejects southeastward at the back side of the main trough and induces the birth of a surface cyclone over the Atlantic Ocean, which will reach the Iberian Peninsula in the second half of the forecast period in its mature stage. Moderate to strong synoptic lift overspreads the cold front, which will make a landfall after 21 UTC. Especially WRF indicates the possibility of a convective line with a pronounced wind shift. 850 hPa winds around 25 m/s may suffice to create isolated severe wind gusts at the surface. A few flash floods are possible as well.
The final degree of these risks will depend on the track of the surface cyclone, and how far northward and inland a prefrontal tongue of warm and particularly moist subtropical air can be advected. Despite a limited confidence of electrified convection and a tendency of latest model runs to shift the best area for organized convection more to the southwest (where it could stay offshore), another low-end level 1 is issued._
_
Fonte: http://www.estofex.org/_


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2015 às 17:36)

É normal a temperatura na Gronelândia estar tão baixa? Tenho ideia de não ver aquela região toda a branco há muito tempo!


----------



## Brito (17 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

O que ja estão a dizer que o AA vai regressar por mais umas semanas??? Tenham la calma...nesta última saida do gfs colocou muito mais frio ate ao dia 23...a partir de terça e apenas fotorologia... O bloqueio no atlantico vai ocorrer este inverno, se não e agora será mais tarde, nao se esqueçam do aquecimento estratosferico e divisão do vortex polar... A tendência será para o aumento da pressão a NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

Elevado para Laranja o aviso devido à chuva em Beja por exemplo, acho um bocado exagerado....


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2015 às 18:34)

É o mal dos avisos do IPMA, laranja justifica-se na zona litoral e não interior.


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

Boas a relatar pela torre vou cá passar a noite, já neva com -4.5ºc.


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Elevado para Laranja o aviso devido à chuva em Beja por exemplo, acho um bocado exagerado....


Nao consigo entender o aumento para aviso laranja feito pelo IPMA para a zona sul


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> É o mal dos avisos do IPMA, laranja justifica-se na zona litoral e não interior.


Acho que nem no litoral


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2015 às 19:19)




----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que é o retorno à situação anterior.
> 
> No dia 11, baseado no que se via no segundo painel, escrevi isto:



Mesmo assim o jet parece ainda estar um pouco "frágil" e parece que pode mudar a qualquer momento, possivelmente em Fevereiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:22)

Aviso laranja de vento para a madrugada de segunda feira, rajadas de *100km/h* no litoral e ondulação de 6 metros... isto é capaz de causar estragos


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aviso laranja de vento para a madrugada de segunda feira, rajadas de *100km/h* no litoral e ondulação de 6 metros... isto é capaz de causar estragos


E há uma praia mar depois das 01h..


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aviso laranja de vento para a madrugada de segunda feira, rajadas de *100km/h* no litoral e ondulação de 6 metros... isto é capaz de causar estragos


Como tenho referido acho um pouco extremo a colocaçºao do aviso laranja, é apenas uma frente como tantas outras que passam por Portugal imagino o que seria se fosse as que habitualmnte passam pelo reino Unido


----------



## MontesPeneda (17 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

Previa-se uma terça e quarta-feira fantástica, mas ao que parece tudo fugiu.... O AA dos Açores parece que não quer deixar-nos desfrutar do Inverno com Neve.....


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2015 às 20:25)

*Analise de mesoescala para esta madrugada*






Realça-se que amanhã espera-se uma situação de vento forte á medida que ocorre cavamento da depressão sobre Espanha.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aviso laranja de vento para a madrugada de segunda feira, rajadas de *100km/h* no litoral e ondulação de 6 metros... isto é capaz de causar estragos


Importante também estacionar os veículos em locais seguros ou de preferência quem possuir garagem estacionar o seu carro nesse mesmo sitio, pois infelizmente em situações de vento forte já tem havido carros que por exemplo sofrem com quedas de árvores.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

Parece que nesta saída das 18h, para Terça ao meio-dia, o GFS volta a colocar a iso 0ºC (850 hpa) bem a sul do país e a iso -2 a tocar o litoral norte e centro! Mas por outro lado corta no frio à superfície. A ver no que dá..


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Analise actual com base em Sat/Rad e rede amadora de  PWS.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:40)

*Para a noite de amanhã teremos uma conjugação sinóptica favoravel a uma situação de vento significativa..*

Uma nova perturbação em altura deverá descer, criando forçamento dinamico e advecção de ar muito frio em altura, que deverão dinamizar os processos de ciclogenese associados ao campo depressionario colocado sobre Espanha.
O aumento do gradiente berometrico e o alinhar do fluxo em regime de advecção fria de N desde a sfc aos 500hpa, com velocidades de 100km.h aos 850hpa e até 180-200km.h aos 500hpa, deverá gerar um ambiente favoravel á ocorrencia de rajadas pontualmente severas em especial nas terras mais expostas e litoral.

O forçamento dinamico e o arrefecimento em altura poderão gerar uma ou duas linhas de convecção forçada que poderão transportar por turbulencia  vertical algum do momento associado ao fluxo em altitude..

De um modo geral são possiveis rajadas de 100-130km.h em especial nas terras altas do interior norte e centro.

Não se descarta a ocorrencia de granizo ou precipitação pontualmente forte com alguns whiteouts a cotas acima dos 500m.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:56)

Quem é que não nos vai largar a partir de quinta feira? Quem é quem é? O AA!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 03:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quem é que não nos vai largar a partir de quinta feira? Quem é quem é? O AA!





Sexta, e ainda por cima só com uns míseros 1030-1035 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2015 às 09:57)

O GFS continua a prever os mesmos valores de vento, velocidade media pode tocar nos *65/70 km/h* na próxima madrugada.
Nas Berlengas, pode chegar aos *75 km/h*, valores espectaculares, embora perigosos.
Aqui para o meu concelho, muito atenção á estrada do Guincho,N247(Malveira da Serra-Cabo da Roca), Marginal e A16 junto a Alcabideche.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

Nas próximas hora iremos assistir à subida das cotas de neve para valores um pouco superiores a 1000/ 1200 m, culminando com a passagem de uma frente fria que tratará de eliminar o manto branco acumulado nas cotas mais baixas. Nas cotas mais elevadas a neve continuará a acumular-se. Após a passagem da frente fria volta a entrar uma massa de ar frio, mas em princípio com precipitação muito residual. 

O próximo foco de interesse para neve a cotas pouco habituais é a madrugada da próxima 3ª feira, quando as cotas deverão ser semelhantes às registadas esta noite, mas com menores quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2015 às 14:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Elevado para Laranja o aviso devido à chuva em Beja por exemplo, acho um bocado exagerado....


O distrito é grande. Pode não ocorrer em certas partes, mas noutras sim. Há que compreender isso, digo eu. Não é por dizerem que num distrito é laranja que acontece por todo o lado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

Acabo de chegar do passeio dominical entre Portugal e a Galiza... muita neve em especial no Riós e As Ferreiras (Ourense)...  

Os mapas da meteogalicia fazem-me sonhar:

Hoje à noite: 





As baixas presións iranse movendo polo Golfo de Biscaia cara ao continente europeo, afastándose de Galicia e deixando un corredor de ventos intensos do norte. Así, na primeira metade do día teremos os ceos cubertos con chuvias febles. Á tarde, coa entrada do aire frío, quedaremos nunha situación de chuvascos xeneralizados, máis intensos na metade norte, que serán de neve nos 800 metros, *baixando a cota ós 500-600 metros pola noite*. As temperaturas ascenderán, particularmente as mínimas, aínda que notaremos un forte descenso a partir de media tarde. Os ventos soprarán de compoñente sur nas primeiras horas, virando a norte co avance do día e acadando forte intensidade no litoral e zonas altas do interior.

Mapa para 3ª feira:






Tralo paso da fronte durante a noite do luns ó martes, quedaremos durante este día afectados polos chuvascos postfrontais. Deste xeito, agárdanse intervalos anubrados con *chuvascos, que serán de neve por riba dos 600 metros*. As temperaturas mínimas continuarán sen cambios, volvendo a xear en zonas de interior; as máximas sufrirán un lixeiro descenso. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, en xeral, moderados, con intervalos fortes no litoral.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 16:29)

Rajada à superfície, WRF 6z.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

Se o GFS já não dava nada de especial em termos de precipitação na altura de maior frio para a madrugada de terça feira, agora na saída das 12h cortou a precipitação por completo em muitas zonas e o frio também regrediu.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se o GFS já não dava nada de especial em termos de precipitação na altura de maior frio para a madrugada de terça feira, agora na saída das 12h cortou a precipitação por completo em muitas zonas e o frio também regrediu.



Pelos vistos o litoral no evento de Terça vai ser tanto ou mais beneficiado que o interior em termos de frio em altitude e cotas de neve, estarei certo?
Acham que o Cape combinado com aqueles -30ºC a 500hpa vai compensar a falta de precipitação durante o dia/tarde de Terça e potenciar assim a formação de boas células mesmo depois da passagem da frente ou esses dois fatores serão irrelevantes?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## salgado (19 Jan 2015 às 12:50)

Boas. o HIRLAM deu-me alguma esperança em termos de neve para a madrugada de terça...
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam005?opc2=cle&opc3=pr


----------



## fishisco (19 Jan 2015 às 13:13)

estes modelos, principalmente o GFS, a modelar a mais de 2 dias, de inverno é quase igual a eu jogar no euromilhões com apenas 2 euros, não acerta uma, e está sempre a mudar do 8 para o 80, ainda de manhá dava bastante chuva para a próxima semana e agora nem pinga.


----------



## boneli (19 Jan 2015 às 13:54)

fishisco disse:


> estes modelos, principalmente o GFS, a modelar a mais de 2 dias, de inverno é quase igual a eu jogar no euromilhões com apenas 2 euros, não acerta uma, e está sempre a mudar do 8 para o 80, ainda de manhá dava bastante chuva para a próxima semana e agora nem pinga.



Pois mas não temos muito onde nos basearmos...ou os modelos ou nos que os antigos dizem .  Tanto tiram como metem chuva, no entanto ambos os modelos mantêm por perto o AA. O GFS dava daqui a uns dias chuva mas já tirou e só para o final do mês é que volta a colocar!! Penso que para já depois da chuva que vem o Sol está de volta e...vamos vendo as RUN! Até lá ainda vamos ter um evento interessante de neve... a seguir esta noite e amanhã.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Da saída do *GFS* de hoje das 06h:







Nota-se bem que já há muito frio instalado do lado de Espanha, com cotas baixas durante todo o período, em algumas regiões muito baixas mesmo.

Pelo nosso lado da fronteira, o sector quente trará uma entrada mais "chata" de ar mais quente com cotas mais altas, precisamente no período de precipitação mais intensa (aproximação da frente fria).

Ainda assim o GFS (que costuma ser pessimista na manutenção do frio instalado neste tipo de sistemas) deixa as cotas sempre bastante abaixo dos 600m no extremo Nordeste do país, mesmo no período mais quente! Conhecendo a tendência de o frio acabar por resistir mais do que é modelado pelos globais nestas regiões e neste tipo de situações, há alguma esperança de um novo nevão interessante a cotas médias nas regiões mais interiores do Norte e Centro. Vamos aguardar...

Interessante também depois o espalhar de cotas médias (600-800m) a quase todas as regiões no pós-frontal, já com fluxo de Norte, mas como normal, infelizmente, com o fluxo de Norte, os aguaceiros essencialmente ficarão restringidos ao litoral, pois ficam retidos nas montanhas do lado de Espanha a Norte...

Como disse, a maior esperança, mas sem grandes certezas, será de o frio "aguentar" um pouco mais que o modelado, e de as cotas não chegarem a subir tanto como o GFS prevê no sector quente, onde haverá o grosso da precipitação. Se tal vier a acontecer, aí sim, poderemos ter um nevão interessante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Situação de amanhã em relação à temperatura mantem-se constante, descida de temp. máxima de *1ºC.*

Em relação à chuva chove maioritariamente entre as* 3h00* e as* 9h00* e no litoral prolongam-se até às *12h00* podendo mesmo chover à tarde até às 18h mas apenas chuva fraca. O acumulado de amanhã deve rondar os* 3mm* nas terras afetadas pela precipitação. 

A chegada das frentes leva consigo ondulação de* 4-5 metros* que se deve notar mais na quarta feira.
O vento também aumenta de intensidade ao longo do dia mas as rajadas vão estar entre os* 50-60 km/h *no litoral centro, nada de mais. 

Nos restantes dias da semana ainda é provável cair *chuva fraca no litoral* e *aguaceiros no norte, *visto que ainda há uma instabilidade pois estamos entre um sistema de baixa pressão e outro de alta pressão. Temperaturas vão continuar constantes até quarta-feira e a partir daí revela-se um aumento da temperatura de 3ºC devido à aproximação do AA.

Talvez para o final do mês de Janeiro venha mais chuva.


----------



## salgado (19 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Eu não mexia mais no gfs. Frio a 850, frio a 500 e aumento ligeiro da precipitação em relação as últimas runs! Pode servir, geladinha sff.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (19 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Será que a cota pode descer a uns 300 / 400 metros ? Ou então a possibilidade de pelo menos água neve por aqui ?


----------



## cova beira (19 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

salgado disse:


> Eu não mexia mais no gfs. Frio a 850, frio a 500 e aumento ligeiro da precipitação em relação as últimas runs! Pode servir, geladinha sff.



hoje vão ser muito imprevisíveis as cotas para já os -6.9c da torre são um bom indício aqui na região


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

Previsão de aguaceiros de granizo para amanhã:

IPMA:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 21.janeiro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente pouco
nublado nas regiões do interior até ao início da manhã.
*Aguaceiros a partir da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo, e que
serão de neve acima de 600/800 metros de altitude, subindo a cota
para os 800/1000 metros de altitude.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 65 km/h na
faixa costeira e nas terras altas, em especial a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do interior.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos a partir da tarde
no Alentejo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h
na faixa costeira e nas terras altas, em especial a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do interior.
Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se muito nublado a partir da
manhã e com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de norte, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste a partir da tarde.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com ocorrência de *aguaceiros a partir
da manhã e que poderão ser de granizo.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 65 km/h a partir do final
da manhã.
Formação de gelo ou geada.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 20 de janeiro de 2015 às 11:2 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

*Situação para amanhã*: Células continuam a dirigir-se para sul coladas ao litoral oeste por isso aguaceiros fracos são possíveis à tarde, podendo ser moderados mas são breves. Só o litoral deve ter chuva.
*
Para quinta*: Passagem de uma frente quente de pouca atividade, entre as 12h e as 18h, acumulando mais no norte de Portugal e ao longo do seu percurso até ao centro vai diminuindo a chuva e em Lisboa já só se prevê chuva fraca e o sul de Portugal é pouco provável chover. 

Em ambas as situações são possiveis rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h
Temperatura mantém-se parecida com a de hoje excepto na quinta feira que já sobe.

*Resto do mês: *De acordo com as previsões resume-se na aproximação do AA, aumento da temperatura e uma ou outra situação de chuva fraca. Céu limpo deve permanecer a partir de sexta-feira. Pressão volta aos 1030 hPa. Temperatura é capaz de chegar aos 20ºC em alguns locais.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2015 às 03:14)

o IPMA na previsão descritiva para amanhã desceu a cota para 600 metros


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

david 6 disse:


> o IPMA na previsão descritiva para amanhã desceu a cota para 600 metros


Seria bastante interessante se nevasse na Serra de Montejunto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 17:48)

De facto não esperava ver neve hoje por aqui... e nevou esta tarde 100% neve acima de uns 750m, aqui água neve e no final do aguaceiro já era mais neve que chuva... a meteo é assim! Surpreendente!


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

isto está tão interessante que o IPMA já nem carrega a previsão mensal do centro europeu...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:43)

Como disse, chuva fraca mantém-se visto que estamos "metidos" no meio entre o AA e a depressão no mediterrâneo, o que gera esta chuva fraca irritante o dia todo no litoral e que deve durar até sexta-feira... Preferia que se chovesse ou menos fosse alguma coisa de jeito.

Frente quente de amanhã mantém-se estacionária até ao fim de sexta-feira, para variar, no litoral...

Tempo fresco e propicio a gripes desaparece na sexta e temperaturas aumentam e mantem-se assim até ao final de Janeiro com céu limpo e o AA.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

A correlação entre a posição do anticiclone e das temperaturas superficiais do oceano torna-se cada vez mais evidente.
A evolução da última semana relativamente à anterior mostra um retorno a uma tendência de erosão da anomalia positiva que tinha recuperado ligeiramente ao largo das costas ocidentais europeias, assim como erosão de todas as outras anomalias positivas do Atlântico Norte. Reforço da anomalia negativa central a norte dos Açores e manutenção em torno destas ilhas de um contraste negativo em relação a toda a área atlântica a oeste e sudoeste, ou seja o anticiclone para oeste ou sudoeste não vai tão cedo. Pelo contrário, aquela anomalia negativa tenderá, senão a deslocá-lo para norte, pelo menos a criar-lhe periodicamente uma extensão como se tem observado nos últimos dias e se prevê para os próximos. A persistência durante estes dias da corrente de nor-noroeste nas nossas costas e ao largo vai com certeza baixar as temperaturas e facilitar a extensão do AA novamente para cima da península ibérica, mas mantendo sempre a base sobre os Açores.
Esta distribuição das SST já dura desde o fim de Novembro, apesar de algumas flutuações durante a primeira quinzena de Dezembro. A anomalia negativa central já existe desde o verão, e a anomalia positiva deste lado do oceano iniciou-se então a sudoeste da península e moveu-se progressivamente para nordeste, teve o seu máximo no início de Novembro.

Semana de 11 a 17 de Janeiro






4 a 10 de Janeiro






comparação com última semana de Novembro:


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2015 às 22:47)

AA  e mais AA nas próximas 2 semanas... 

mas calma... fevereiro (inicio) a rir, inverno para vir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Para a semana o AA volta em força!









Já em Fevereiro





Pela 2ª imagem vê-se perfeitamente o bloqueio da Peninsula Ibérica contra as baixas pressões, ao contrário do resto da Europa... a mesma situação de há 2 semanas, anomalia de chuva deve ser mais que negativa se o modelo previsto estiver certo. 
Já em Fevereiro o AA vai mais para nordeste... ou então não, acompanhemos a situação.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Brito disse:


> AA  e mais AA nas próximas 2 semanas...
> 
> mas calma... fevereiro (inicio) a rir, inverno para vir...




Sim Brito, penso que em fevereiro vamos ter boas surpresas! Aguardemos!


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

joselamego disse:


> Sim Brito, penso que em fevereiro vamos ter boas surpresas! Aguardemos!



Por que é que dizes isso?


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2015 às 18:28)

David sf disse:


> Por que é que dizes isso?




Poderá acontecer um encaixe do AA e uma possível extensão do VP, e aí trazerá uma vaga de frio de cariz continental para a Europa e que nós afectará! Mas não sou expert na matéria... Penso apenas que a cereja no topo do bolo ainda virá, para ser o fim do inverno!


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2015 às 20:58)

joselamego disse:


> Poderá acontecer um encaixe do AA e uma possível extensão do VP, e aí trazerá uma vaga de frio de cariz continental para a Europa e que nós afectará! Mas não sou expert na matéria... Penso apenas que a cereja no topo do bolo ainda virá, para ser o fim do inverno!



Há alguma possibilidade de bloqueio (ténue para já) para início de Fevereiro, o que associado à entrada de bastante frio na Europa Central e de Leste poderia trazer algum frio continental, de facto. A ver como evoluí. 

Quando referes "encaixe do AA" o que queres concretamente dizer? Encaixa onde?


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Isso do encaixe, por mim podia-se encaixar sobre a Escandinávia eheheh depois de a Europa receber uma boa quantidade de ar polar, e logo se via no que dava :-)


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

Bom não sei se aqui será o melhor sítio para perguntar mas como como posso ter acesso a históricos do GFS na Europa? Tipo de 2013 por exemplo? Era muito importante!


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

hurricane disse:


> Bom não sei se aqui será o melhor sítio para perguntar mas como como posso ter acesso a históricos do GFS na Europa? Tipo de 2013 por exemplo? Era muito importante!




http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&carte=0&mode=1&archive=1&runpara=0


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

David sf disse:


> Há alguma possibilidade de bloqueio (ténue para já) para início de Fevereiro, o que associado à entrada de bastante frio na Europa Central e de Leste poderia trazer algum frio continental, de facto. A ver como evoluí.
> 
> Quando referes "encaixe do AA" o que queres concretamente dizer? Encaixa onde?




Por cima da Europa, propriamente na Escandinavia, como diz o Norther, tenho essa esperança....
sim de facto há essa possível tendência do bloqueio em fevereiro.... vamos aguardar para ver se se concretiza!
obrigado pelas tuas palavras, David


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2015 às 01:30)

Basicamente para o resto do mês, e na proxima semana os dias clonam-se sucessivamente, quase inalteração de temperatura. Muito boa estabilidade.
Nevoeiro deve voltar, bem como as inversões pois não há nuvens e o vento é fraco. Onde é que já vi isto??





Chuva talvez só na passagem para Fevereiro
Se não chover até então, o mês termina com *96,5mm*, exatamente a média de 71-00 (Lisboa) do IPMA, algo raro acontecer.


----------



## AJB (23 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

viva,
Por questões de trabalho perguntava aos colegas mais entendidos na meteorologia, se acham que o AA vai estar na posição "correta" para impedir precipitação no continente até ao dia 1 de Fevereiro...vá,mais concretamente precisava de saber de haverá precipitação na zona da serra da Estrela (encosta Norte) no fim de semana 31 Janeiro/1 Fevereiro!! Claro que o grau de incerteza é ainda grande mas quala tendencia?
Desde ja o meu obrigado


----------



## carlitinhos (23 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bem a ultima run do GFS tem um AA de se tirar o chapéu nas nossas proximidades (1050 de pressão atmosférica), talvez para o Carnaval tenhamos algumas novidades, bem mais um mês do sr. AA em casa.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2015 às 16:46)

Acho bastante exagerado dizer que o AA vai ficar por várias semanas  , até por que à várias saídas que, quer o " GFS " quer o " ECM " modelam um possível regresso da precipitação já para o dia 30  ( embora , para já , com fraca precipitação ) , pelo menos no Norte . 

E vamos entrar em fevereiro , mês tradicionalmente propício para fenómenos extremos .


----------



## Meteolouco (23 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Cuidado com previsões a longo prazo, já sabemos como é...
para já 3/4 dias céu pouco nublado e inversão térmica e nos vales algum nevoeiro depois veremos..


----------



## Névoa (23 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Avizinha-se uma semana de máximas por volta dos 15C e de mínimas entre os 1C e 3C para o Porto, isso é somente uma consequência do posicionamento do AA ou há algum outro fenómeno associado?


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Névoa disse:


> Avizinha-se uma semana de máximas por volta dos 15C e de mínimas entre os 1C e 3C para o Porto, isso é somente uma consequência do posicionamento do AA ou há algum outro fenómeno associado?



É consequência do posicionamento do AA com os fenómenos que tal implica, corrente de norte/nordeste em altitude e norte à superfície, especialmente no litoral. Acho que o facto de se manter de norte no litoral não deixa as máximas descer.
O AA já se lança em crista sobre o norte da península estendo-se pelo continente adentro.


----------



## Brito (23 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

espantosa saída do GFS ...  pena ser ainda longínqua
brutal entrada fria no inicio do mês de fevereiro.. poderá ser desta a extensão do AA para NE, mantendo a sua base nos açores...

e muito provável acontecer este cenário de tempo gélido...


----------



## boneli (24 Jan 2015 às 06:13)

Brito disse:


> espantosa saída do GFS ...  pena ser ainda longínqua
> brutal entrada fria no inicio do mês de fevereiro.. poderá ser desta a extensão do AA para NE, mantendo a sua base nos açores...
> 
> e muito provável acontecer este cenário de tempo gélido...




Curiosamente, o GFS adia para dia 4 e o ECM mantem para o dia 1!!!! Como ainda estamos a uma semana, certo certo é a subida das temperaturas e solinho!


----------



## blade (24 Jan 2015 às 11:00)

Névoa disse:


> Avizinha-se uma semana de máximas por volta dos 15C e de mínimas entre os 1C e 3C para o Porto, isso é somente uma consequência do posicionamento do AA ou há algum outro fenómeno associado?


Quando temos altas pressões a norte o vento vem normalmente de este que é ar do continente por isso virá tempo seco como agora as noites são muito grandes o calor perdesse mas as tardes aquecem é como o tempo no deserto.
Os modelos apontam para que no início de fevereiro já volte a chuva  mas é melhor aguardar.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Boa tarde amigos!

Quinta há precipitação ou é devaneio do GFS?! 
Tenho que filmar em exteriores e não convinha chuva! Agora assustei-me porque pensava que ia ser uma semana de sol


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2015 às 13:31)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa tarde amigos!
> 
> Quinta há precipitação ou é devaneio do GFS?!
> Tenho que filmar em exteriores e não convinha chuva! Agora assustei-me porque pensava que ia ser uma semana de sol




Está previsto pelos dois principais modelos, o regresso da chuva e frio a partir do final da próxima semana....


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

joselamego disse:


> Está previsto pelos dois principais modelos, o regresso da chuva e frio a partir do final da próxima semana....



Obrigado pela resposta José! Espero que a chover, seja mesmo so ao inicio da noite de quinta-feira!!!  Senão, estou tramado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Aguaceiros fracos regressam na quinta, sexta e no sábado devido ao breve recuo do AA para oeste


----------



## Brito (25 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

segundo principais modelos podemos dizer novamente...Adeus entrada continental...

Mas podem estar enganados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

Que bom, chuva irritante durante quatro dias, quarta, quinta, sexta e sábado  mas conhecida por chuva fraca e chuviscos
Já não chegava a da semana passada, e mais uma vez é sempre no litoral. Acho que vou mudar-me para o interior...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que bom, chuva irritante durante quatro dias, quarta, quinta, sexta e sábado  mas conhecida por chuva fraca e chuviscos
> Já não chegava a da semana passada, e mais uma vez é sempre no litoral. Acho que vou mudar-me para o interior...


Pois ainda se viesse chuva decente.....


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 03:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que bom, chuva irritante durante quatro dias, quarta, quinta, sexta e sábado  mas conhecida por chuva fraca e chuviscos
> Já não chegava a da semana passada, e mais uma vez é sempre no litoral. Acho que vou mudar-me para o interior...



Penso que será mais intervalada do que a que ocorreu a semana passada. Se virmos bem, o evento deste inverno não está propriamente aqui no território do continente mas nos Açores. Aqui apanhamos os efeitos colaterais da persistência do AA sobre o arquipélago e do seu posicionamento atípico mais a norte ou nordeste. Periodicamente ele parece criar um segundo núcleo a norte, provavelmente influência da teimosa anomalia negativa das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas. Mas a corrente de oeste-oessudoeste afasta-o para nordeste e depois sobre a península e finalmente volta outra vez para o núcleo base. Fevereiro mostra já no segundo painel uma tendência para situações ainda mais interessantes. Àparte o forçamento para sul das massas de ar polar, o AA parece estar em posições típicas de verão, mas claro, sem as temperaturas correspondentes.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2015 às 08:40)

Depois de um intervalo a chuva estará de regresso ainda esta semana com o estabelecimento de uma circulação de Oeste/WNW, não me parece que tenhamos apenas chuviscos.. é bem provável que ocorram alguns periodos de chuva moderada/forte em especial no Norte, os ventos também deverão aumentar de intensidade,vamos aguardar pelas previsões


----------



## Brito (26 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

o GFS passou-se.... :assobio:

Parece que as altas pressões a NE vão reinar em fevereiro, e fazer das suas...entrada continental com isos -8ºC a entrarem no nosso pais associado a uma depressão a oeste da península...


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

Brito disse:


> o GFS passou-se.... :assobio:
> 
> Parece que as altas pressões a NE vão reinar em fevereiro, e fazer das suas...entrada continental com isos -8ºC a entrarem no nosso pais associado a uma depressão a oeste da península...



E o ECM que estava em divergência, nesta última saída já vai atrás do GFS, com o AA  a dar um "passeio" até às ilhas Britânicas e estender-se um pouco em crista, no entanto...tudo ainda muito longínquo e volátil portanto muita cautela. Estas saídas em minha opinião ainda devem ser colocadas nas saídas de sonho, mas que são um deleite para as vistinhas lá isso são!

Penso que seguro, teremos o regresso da chuva, mais para o final da semana e mais para o Norte.


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

a entrada de noroeste que o europeu e ukmo mostra a 120 h é das mais potentes dos ultimos anos talvez desde 2009, o gfs discorda portanto poderá haver ainda alteracões significativas mas a manter-se o cenário do europeu as cotas seriam mas baixas do que o habitual parece-me para este tipo de entradas.


----------



## hurricane (26 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

cova beira disse:


> a entrada de noroeste que o europeu e ukmo mostra a 120 h é das mais potentes dos ultimos anos talvez desde 2009, o gfs discorda portanto poderá haver ainda alteracões significativas mas a manter-se o cenário do europeu as cotas seriam mas baixas do que o habitual parece-me para este tipo de entradas.


 Que consequencias traria esta entrada para a Bélgica? Grandes nevoes?


----------



## Brito (26 Jan 2015 às 23:25)

tudo muito incerto...nesta run do gfs voltou do 80 para o 8...  péssima saída


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Felizmente a situação da chuva fraca só começa na quinta e dura até domingo, no litoral centro aguaceiros fracos e chuviscos e no norte aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Pelos mapas da chuva parece ser chuvisco persistente como o de alguns dias atrás. 

Acumulados para Lisboa devem ser, para quinta *2mm*, sexta *5mm*, sábado *3mm *e domingo *1mm.
*
Agora olhando para 7 e 8 de Fevereiro, a previsão para daqui a 10 dias promete uma ascensão do AA bem para norte, quase acima do Reino Unido, algo que ainda não tinha visto neste Inverno e que vai dar a primeira entrada de frio continental, podemos ter um situação interessante se isto previsto se realizar.
Alguns modelos de deixar a boca aberta.

O AA bem no Norte e a penetração das baixas pressões para a Peninsula Ibérica com respetiva entrada de frio





500 hPa - Iso -35 sobre Lisboa





850 hPa- Iso -5 quase também sobre Lisboa





Neve acumulada nesse dia, algo que para mim é pouco provavel, mesmo sendo uma previsão, mas pode acontecer, quem sabe...





Eu sei que ainda faltam 12 dias até lá e que pode tudo mudar, mas era só para dar um cheirinho do que poderá acontecer e reverter a situação da estabilidade do AA


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jan 2015 às 01:26)

Já há uma saída mais recente do GFS, portanto essa já não tem tanto interesse. Fica apenas o registo de uma bela run.


O frio vai voltar sim, e parece que está a querer desenhar-se novamente algo interessante nas horas mais distantes. Pena que só numa vez em dez, é que não ficámos a ver navios. A ver vamos.


Edit: afinal está mais distante do que eu pensava, nem vale a pena olhar pra lá das 200 horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

Penso que a chave do que poderá ocorrer da próxima semana em diante, está no que sair do continente americano.
A potente tempestade que fustiga\fustigará a zona NE dos EUA poderá fazer enfraquecer o AA ao entrar no Atlântico. Como, ainda será uma incógnita e por isso os modelos ainda não o conseguem para já visualizar com exactidão. Depois da depressão que afecta já a zona, virá uma massa de ar polar muito fria, o que normalmente gera grande choque térmico com o oceano atlântico. Pelo menos o potencial parece estar lá...
Aguardemos para ver se será uma tempestade "histórica" ou não...


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas, mas parece que vamos ter um fim de semana algo interessante!!! Pouca precipitação mas poderá ser suficiente para algumas surpresas. O ECM está um pouco mais simpático pois coloca a ISO -4 em metade do território. Aguardemos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Estou a pensar ir a montalegre , qual será  o melhor dia: domingo ,segunda ou terça ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 15:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estou a pensar ir a montalegre , qual será  o melhor dia: domingo ,segunda ou terça ?


Dando uma vista de olhos no GFS , penso que o melhor dia será domingo ...





ISO 850HPA (1500m) GFS a prever -5ºC na zona da serra geres / Larouco.





Temperatura a superficie , também baixas ... espero que continue assim










Grandes acumulados estão previstos na cordilheira cantábrica (50CM) e cerca de 10/20CM para Sanábria!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jan 2015 às 19:12)

Vai haver um aumento da humidade relativa a partir de amanhã à noite, penso que o dia pior será sexta-feira com valores de 90 a 100% durante todo o dia


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

melhor mapa das saidas de hoje á tarde gme


----------



## Brito (27 Jan 2015 às 21:15)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2015 às 21:29)

Brito disse:


>


o que tem de tão especial


----------



## Brito (27 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

aqueles -5ºC de temp mínima...


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Brito disse:


> aqueles -5ºC de temp mínima...



Esses -5ºC vão modificar amanhã e será um pouco mais.... os modelos ainda estão muito incertos
algo de especial poderá vir, mas ainda não está consistente...


----------



## Brito (27 Jan 2015 às 21:41)

sim, e apenas uma atualização automática por parte do impa...certamente mudará....mas não e todos os dias não


----------



## André Ultra (27 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

a possibilidades de nevar em quotas baixas?


----------



## Brito (27 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

André Ultra disse:


> a possibilidades de nevar em quotas baixas?



bem vindo 

para já, segundo os principais modelos, neste momento ainda não mostram tal cenário..para já é de esperar alguma neve a codas medias/altas no fim de semana


----------



## André Ultra (27 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

obrigado pelas boas vindas. Brito, pelo que me escreves não vai haver nada de especial nos proximos tempos?


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Adeus frio continental, situação para dia 6-7-8 Fevereiro já mudou e provavelmente mudará outra vez. Baixa pressão envolve o AA tipo pseudópodes. Só mais um cheirinho do que poderá ocorrer













Isto mete muito medo (Aqui na área de modelos de sonho)





Bem pela alteração quase constante dos modelos parece que vamos ter um Fevereiro em peras, muita instabilidade e dias seguidos de chuva e mais chuva...veremos se ainda se formam ciclogéneses.

Falando desta semana, a tão adorada e venerada chuva fraca parece que vem quinta e no litoral mantém-se até terça , ou seja todas as praias do norte e centro bem como as zonas mais perto da costa vão ter uma chuva irritante durante 5 dias . Situação mais grave no norte com chuva moderada a forte, atenção ao acumulado! 

Temperatura máxima mantém-se constante, apenas baixa no fim de semana 2 ou 3 graus.
Temperatura minima deve subir aos 10-14ºC com o chegar do fim de semana e depois com o inicio de Fevereiro desce logo a temperaturas minimas podendo ser negativas.


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

Colocar modelos a 300 horas...vale o que vale!!!! Acho que não devias levar estas RUN muito em conta Guisilva. Ainda é muito tempo que falta!, mas que é uma "violência" de precipitação lá isso é... 
Esta ultima saída do GFS, carrega um pouco mais no frio este fim de semana e prolonga-se por mais dias!! O IPMA já dá queda de neve para Domingo e Segundo em Montalegre com mínima de -6º, mas continuo achar ainda tudo um pouco volátil, por isso cautela e esperar  até Sexta talvez para ter mais certezas.

A chuva vai voltar, mais aqui para o Norte é verdade mas vai voltar, no entanto os modelos continuam muito instáveis.


----------



## Brito (27 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

André Ultra disse:


> obrigado pelas boas vindas. Brito, pelo que me escreves não vai haver nada de especial nos proximos tempos?



penso que o próximo fim de semana poderá trazer algumas surpresas...mas não esperes cotas abaixo dos 500 metros... e uma entrada de NO relativamente forte atualmente modelada pelo modelo ECMWF, mas como tem componente marítima e muito difícil baixar dessa cota...

quanto a primeira semana de fevereiro poderemos ter uma entrada polar de origem continental, mas provavelmente seca .... mas ainda muitas voltas vai dar devido a distancia temporal.. é aguardar


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

boneli disse:


> Colocar modelos a 300 horas...vale o que vale!!!! Acho que não devias levar estas RUN muito em conta Guisilva. Ainda é muito tempo que falta!, mas que é uma "violência" de precipitação lá isso é...
> Esta ultima saída do GFS, carrega um pouco mais no frio este fim de semana e prolonga-se por mais dias!! O IPMA já dá queda de neve para Domingo e Segundo em Montalegre com mínima de -6º, mas continuo achar ainda tudo um pouco volátil, por isso cautela e esperar  até Sexta talvez para ter mais certezas.
> 
> A chuva vai voltar, mais aqui para o Norte é verdade mas vai voltar, no entanto os modelos continuam muito instáveis.


eu sei disso daí por saidas de sonho, só ponho estas saidas para dar um cheiro da instabilidade constante, claro que sei que amanhã deve mudar, mas só para ficar aqui para recordar


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2015 às 02:32)

Por falar em instabilidade já mudou tudo de novo no GFS  Acho que vamos ter um Fevereiro rico em instabilidade, veremos os próximos capítulos.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

Circulação de NW bastante imponente com a respetiva descida de temperaturas, a sensação térmica deverá ser baixa com o vento por vezes forte a ajudar.. 

Também serão de esperar aguaceiros por vezes de granizo e queda de neve nos locais do costume:











Mas antes desta viragem dos ventos para N/NW teremos chuva por vezes forte em especial no Norte 

IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 29.janeiro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral a
partir da tarde*, e sendo fraca na região Sul.
Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros, subindo gradualmente
a cota a partir da tarde, para os pontos mais altos da serra
da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) na faixa costeira ocidental
e nas terras altas, com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h, em especial
a partir da tarde.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca, em especial a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
de oeste a partir do final da manhã.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros,
aumentando para 3 a 4,5 metros no final do dia a norte
do cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço/Manuel Mendes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 28 de janeiro de 2015 às 7:9 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2015 às 12:24)

Previsão para sábado, 31 janeiro 2015

Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro até
final da manhã, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 400/600 metros.

Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de oeste, soprando forte
(35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste e diminuindo de intensidade a partir
da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) de
noroeste com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) a partir do final da manhã.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.


----------



## Brito (28 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

GFS volta a insistir na entrada continental....ainda ontem mostrava uma circulação zonal as nossas latitudes, hoje´mostra estabilidade e muito frio


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2015 às 14:43)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

Nuestros hermanos já têm alerta de temporal, principalmente para o norte da Península Ibérica. Mas como nestas questões da meteorologia, tudo muda de um momento para outro (que o digam os meteorologistas norte-americanos com as previsões do nevão para Nova Iorque) e não nos calha também uma parte deste temporal.


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Brito disse:


> GFS volta a insistir na entrada continental....ainda ontem mostrava uma circulação zonal as nossas latitudes, hoje´mostra estabilidade e muito frio



Não é só o GFS...o ECM também mostra o mesmo e um pouco mais agreste até. Entre o 5 e o dia 8 com a ISO -4 a entrar no nosso território. A precipitação é que é escassa ou nenhuma e claro ainda falta muito tempo e não deixa de ser curioso os dois modelos mostrarem o mesmo.
No entanto, antes dessa entrada e se calhar mais garantida é a  entrada fria que vamos ter a partir de Sábado ao final do dia e que até lá se calhar ainda vai ter muitas alterações! Já sabemos no que concerne a tirar frio aqui para Portugal  os modelos são muito bons! O IPMA para Sábado dá cota de neve a descer até aos 400 m, mas pelo que vi nessa altura a precipitação já será escassa ou nenhuma.

No meio disto tudo o que os modelos para já mostram é o frio a instalar-se durante bastantes dias o que também é bom.

Sexta já saberemos algo mais concreto.

Aguardo pela opinião dos colegas mais experientes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

Previsões muito boas dos organismos oficais:

AEMET:

*Galicia:*

Validez: sábado, 31 enero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
PREDOMINIO DE CIELOS CUBIERTOS CON LLUVIAS Y CHUBASCOS
GENERALIZADOS, SIN DESCARTAR QUE OCASIONALMENTE VAYAN ACOMPANADOS
DE TORMENTA EN EL OESTE Y QUE EN EL ESTE SERAN LOCALMENTE
PERSISTENTES, CON PROBABILIDAD DE QUE SEAN LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y
ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA. PROBABLEMENTE, *LA COTA DE NIEVE IRA
BAJANDO DESDE LOS 1200 A 1500 METROS HASTA ALCANZAR POR LA TARDE
UNOS 600 A 800 METROS POR LO QUE DE MADRUGADA LAS PRECIPITACIONES
SERAN DE NIEVE EN LAS MONTANAS Y A MEDIDA QUE AVANCE EL DIA
EXTENDERSE A ZONAS MAS BAJAS*. TEMPERATURAS NOCTURNAS EN DESCENSO
NOTABLE ALCANZANDOSE LAS MINIMAS AL FINAL DEL DIA Y LAS DIURNAS
SIN CAMBIOS SIGNIFICATIVOS. VIENTOS EN GENERAL DEL OESTE QUE EN EL
LITORAL Y EN ZONAS MONTANOSAS SERAN FUERTES CON PROBABLES RACHAS
MUY FUERTES.

Validez: domingo, 01 febrero 2015 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción:*
LO MAS PROBABLE ES QUE* LOS CIELOS ESTEN CUBIERTOS CON
PRECIPITACIONES GENERALIZADAS Y PERSISTENTES SIN DESCARTAR QUE
VAYAN ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTAS,* SALVO EL NOROESTE DONDE NO SE
ESPERA PRECIPITACION. ES PROBABLE QUE *LA COTA DE NIEVE SE SITUE EN
TORNO A LOS 300 A 600 METROS* POR LO QUE LAS PRECIPITACIONES SERAN
DE NIEVE EN LAS ZONAS POR ENCIMA DE LA COTA. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS
CON POCOS CAMBIOS Y MAXIMAS EN GENERAL EN DESCENSO, Y EN LAS
MONTANAS Y SUR DE ORENSE DESCENSO NOTABLE. VIENTOS FUERTES DEL
NOROESTE CON PROBABLES RACHAS MUY FUERTES EN EL LITORAL,
DISMINUYENDO AL FINAL A VIENTOS DEL NOROESTE.

MeteoGalicia:

Sábado à noite:







A situación meteorolóxica desta xornada virá marcada pola presenza dun corredor de isóbaras que propiciará a progresiva entrada dunha masa de aire fría procedente do norte de Islandia. Isto fará que en xeral o tempo estea determinado polos chuvascos intermitentes, ocasionalmente acompañados de sarabia ou aparato eléctrico. *A cota de neve irá descendendo progresivamente, dende os 1200 metros a primeira hora ata os 600 xa durante a noite e na madrugada do domingo*. As temperaturas descenderán entre lixeira e moderadamente. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, fortes no litoral e zonas altas do interior e moderados no resto.

Promete...

A manter-se este cenário e caso haja preci, não descarto alguma neve em Chaves cidade na noite de sábado para domingo! Já era altura!

Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 15:39)

Boa tarde , 

E , de repente , ficou exclente a previsão dos próximos dias . 

Muita chuva e vento , em especial no Norte e para o fim de semana neve a cotas bem baixas . 

Final de semana à antiga em perspetiva ! ! !


P. S .   Eu sei que ainda falta muito tempo e , com a pouca sorte que temos , ainda há - de mudar  , mas é um regalo para os olhos ver o " GFS " a modelar neve praticamente à cota zero para o dia 6 de fevereiro .


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2015 às 17:31)

Vamos aguardar até sexta, mas estão a vir bons ventos e boas promessas do tal cenário que eu perspetivei aqui há alguns dias....lembram-se?
o tal início de fevereiro bom e à antiga....
vamos aguardar mais algumas horas e voilá!!!!


----------



## Brito (28 Jan 2015 às 19:06)

os modelos andam todos a nora...a partir de domingo todos os cenários são possíveis...


----------



## carlitinhos (28 Jan 2015 às 19:32)

boa noite, 
o ECM nesta ultima run retira muito frio para os dias 6 e 7 fev 2015 (parecia bom demais) e ainda coloca o AA não tão para norte mas mais em cima de nos empurrando o frio mais para leste, pode ser que seja uma run isolada, ou então la vem a sina deste cantinho á beira mar plantado, cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 20:21)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos aguardar até sexta, mas estão a vir bons ventos e boas promessas do tal cenário que eu perspetivei aqui há alguns dias....lembram-se?
> o tal início de fevereiro bom e à antiga....
> vamos aguardar mais algumas horas e voilá!!!!





Brito disse:


> os modelos andam todos a nora...a partir de domingo todos os cenários são possíveis...





carlitinhos disse:


> boa noite,
> o ECM nesta ultima run retira muito frio para os dias 6 e 7 fev 2015 (parecia bom demais) e ainda coloca o AA não tão para norte mas mais em cima de nos empurrando o frio mais para leste, pode ser que seja uma run isolada, ou então la vem a sina deste cantinho á beira mar plantado, cumprimentos



O sul a ver apenas chuviscos. 
O anticiclone ainda não disse a última palavra (não sai dos Açores) e as temperaturas oceânicas estão a descer o que não é bom para o reforço das perturbações.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (28 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Boas a todos,

Que tempo posso esperar para Sábado na Serra da Estrela?
Haverá neve ou irá derreter com a chuva que vai cair?

Obrigado


----------



## Brito (29 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

os modelos nesta ultima saída recuaram tudo.... o regresso do AA a nossa beira e cada vez mais possível...


----------



## Brito (29 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> Que tempo posso esperar para Sábado na Serra da Estrela?
> Haverá neve ou irá derreter com a chuva que vai cair?
> ...



muita neve


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

Brito disse:


> muita neve




isso da muita neve não sei, a cota só deverá baixar dos 2000m a partir do meio da madrugada e abaixo dos 1900m ao inicio da manha e a precipitação ja vai ser reduzida, a chuva que amanha vai começar a cair e ate sábado de madrugada vai fazer moça a neve que la esta.


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

Derivado a circulação do anticiclone, vamos ter deslocação de ar mais quente e húmido vindo de latitudes mais a sul até nós, podemos ter bons periodos de precipitação no norte e centro.


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Como esta imagem demonstra a precipitação pode ser mais persistente nas zonas mais montanhosas do norte e centro







O vento também promete soprar bem, mais forte na noite de sexta para sábado, podem ocorrer belas rajadas em algumas zonas do país.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2015 às 12:18)

bem as previsões do ipma para sábado e domingo são bem animadoras...


----------



## white_wolf (29 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia a todos.

As previsões do ipma são animadoras, quer a nível descritivo, só acho estranho são as temperaturas serem tão altas e a cota descer ao longo do dia de sábado... 
Penso que neve só nos locais do costume, no ultimo evento estive em fornelos a 550 a 600 metros de altitude e a unica coisa que deu para ver, matando as saudades, foi agua neve, contudo as temperaturas eram ais animadoras que agora e o ipma tinha cotas 600 a 8000 de altitude... como pode agora com temperaturas mais altas ter-mos cotas mias baixas... vamos morrer na praia ou será engano a parte deles.. gostava que alguém disse se algo sobre isto, já que este fim de semana estarei por fornelos, cinfães e a relatar de lá...

bem haja a todos.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

white_wolf disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> As previsões do ipma são animadoras, quer a nível descritivo, só acho estranho são as temperaturas serem tão altas e a cota descer ao longo do dia de sábado...
> Penso que neve só nos locais do costume, no ultimo evento estive em fornelos a 550 a 600 metros de altitude e a unica coisa que deu para ver, matando as saudades, foi agua neve, contudo as temperaturas eram ais animadoras que agora e o ipma tinha cotas 600 a 8000 de altitude... como pode agora com temperaturas mais altas ter-mos cotas mias baixas... vamos morrer na praia ou será engano a parte deles.. gostava que alguém disse se algo sobre isto, já que este fim de semana estarei por fornelos, cinfães e a relatar de lá...
> ...



Em situações de instabilidade, a temperatura à superfície não é o factor mais relevante. Se não houver frio suficiente em altitude até pode chover com temperaturas negativas (aconteceu há dias em Bragança). Havendo frio em altitude pode nevar com temperaturas positivas e às vezes até bem positivas. Em análise de cotas de neve considerem sempre a temperatura à superfície como factor não prioritário.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2015 às 12:43)

nem mais... importante sao as temperaturas a 500 e 850 hpa..
ate pode nevar com 7ºC..


----------



## Brito (29 Jan 2015 às 13:00)

boa saída do gfs :assobio:


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

A situação é interessante, não sei é se teremos precipitação! Dificilmente veremos neve abaixo dos 500 metros mas......amanhã já saberemos!

Estas entradas não são muito favoráveis para cotas muito baixas, mas se os modelos se mantiverem acima dos 800 metros poderemos ter alguma acumulação.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Boas saídas para o Norte que para o Sul e parte do Centro é péssimo...outro evento de chuva fraca e chuviscos cá para baixo, tomara que passe rápido! Pode ser que a coisa fique mais interessante para o final da primeira semana de Fevereiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2015 às 13:19)

Iso -4ºC em Trás os Montes no Domingo, pena a preci ser pouca!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Previsão interessante para o fim de semana , bastante baixa a cota de neve 400/600 m vamos ver como estaremos de precipitação quando entrar mais frio

IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 31.janeiro.2015

Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro até
ao início da manhã, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que
poderão ser de granizo nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo
gradualmente a cota para os 400/600 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de oeste, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste e diminuindo de intensidade a partir
da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) de
noroeste com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) a partir do final da manhã.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões Norte e Centro, em
especial no interior.

_Atualizado a 29 de janeiro de 2015 às 12:12 UTC_

_Previsão para domingo, 1.fevereiro.2015_

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco nublado
na região Sul.
Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte e no litoral da região Centro.
*Queda de neve na região Norte acima dos 400/600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste até ao início da tarde e nas
terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida de temperatura, sendo acentuada da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 29 de janeiro de 2015 às 12:12 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

as isos -4 a 850 hpa tem pavor ao nosso país..
ainda sonho ver algum dia uma iso -8 mas está difícil!!


----------



## MontesPeneda (29 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

E na serra da Peneda???? Previsões de grandes nevadas???


----------



## james (29 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

MontesPeneda disse:


> E na serra da Peneda???? Previsões de grandes nevadas???




Eu acho que no fim de semana vai haver uma bem jeitosa .


----------



## André Ultra (29 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Para Mesão Frio esta prevista alguma queda de neve?


----------



## james (29 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

André Ultra disse:


> Para Mesão Frio esta prevista alguma queda de neve?



Nos pontos mais altos do concelho , penso que é bastante provável . Na vila , que penso que tem uma altitude máxima de 500 m , é uma incógnita .


----------



## AJB (29 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

André Ultra disse:


> Para Mesão Frio esta prevista alguma queda de neve?


 Esquece...Mesão frio esta a uma cota média (a sede de concelho) de 300m...muito pouco para este "evento"! Julgo que nem a 500m haverá essa sorte infelizmente...sobes a Mafomedes ou Alto dos Padrões e talvez tenhas sorte


----------



## André Ultra (29 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

por tanto nos locais habituais? Nada de novo


----------



## AJB (29 Jan 2015 às 18:02)

André Ultra disse:


> por tanto nos locais habituais? Nada de novo


 Uma das coisas boas da meteorologia é a imprevisibilidade sempre associada por isso ninguem te podera dizer que não neva na vila de Mesão Frio...a probabilidade é que será seguramente baixa...até porque tens sempre o microclima duriense associado e tas na encosta sul (margem direita do Douro)...acho que são vários  factores "negativos" pro efeito a ter em conta! Julgo eu, mas não tenho base academica/formativa ao nivel de muitos utilizadores do forum que seguramente te aconselharão muito melhor!


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Jan 2015 às 19:30)

bem nesta ultima run o ECM carrega com o frio da quarta-feira até ao fim de semana bem diferente de ontem, pode ser que seja desta que tenhamos uma semana de verdadeira inverno á antiga, fica a fazer figas que não se desmorone o castelo em construção:assobio:, quanto ao GFS retirou parte da precipitação para esses dias, cumpts


----------



## Lince (29 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

MontesPeneda disse:


> E na serra da Peneda???? Previsões de grandes nevadas???


Cá estarei nos meus 1050 metros de altitude e no coração da serra para constatar e divulgar algumas fotos. A neve é certa para o fim de semana, apenas ainda não se sabe ao certo a quantidade da acumulação.


----------



## boneli (30 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Esta última saída do GFS está melhor para o fim de semana. Mais neve, mas as cotas mantêm-se. Vai ser um fim de semana branco para o Gerês, Barroso e Trás os Montes.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2015 às 11:07)

Tempos interessantes se avizinham para quem gosta de frio, mas o problema é o de sempre, a falta de precipitação, vamos ver , não podemos ter sempre azar..

Circulação continental à vista?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

Mais uma vez o modelo WRF com cotas verdadeiramente surpreendentes:




Como sempre falta a precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Pessoal, mais do que a neve e o frio teremos de ter em atenção ao vento que pode soprar com rajadas superiores a 100km/h!:assobio:


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jan 2015 às 11:57)

Snifa disse:


> Tempos interessantes se avizinham para quem gosta de frio, mas o problema é o de sempre, a falta de precipitação, vamos ver , não podemos ter sempre azar..
> 
> Circulação continental à vista?




O ECMWF também está interessante, embora coloque o frio um pouco mais a este.


----------



## Brito (30 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

tempos interessantes a caminho .... :assobio:


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 13:16)

Mais que tempos interessantes, são os modelos...mas o problema é que a situação está como que no limiar, faltam bastantes horas e a chuva de hoje porá um pouco de água na "fervura". 

Para já, e nas próximas 24h teremos chuva, vento e algum frio (a intensificar com o passar das horas).
Para além de existir precipitação, teremos no norte iso`s negativas aos 850 hPa (-3ºC) e bastante frio aos 500 hPa (-28\-29ºC) durante cerca de 12h, das 9h às 21h.
A confirmar-se, estão reunidas as condições para queda de neve acima dos 500 mts de altitude, sendo que abaixo disso esporadicamente poderemos assistir ao elemento branco. Com o passar das horas a precipitação irá começar a escassear...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jan 2015 às 13:37)

Exacto... Nevará bem nos locais do costume, Gerês, Peneda, Larouco, Barroso, Amarela, Cabreira... todas as serras a oeste do eixo Chaves-Lamego devem receber um bom nevão, a leste pouco ou nada se verá... pois quando chega o frio a precipitação não conseguirá ir mais além desse eixo montanhoso e claro a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2015 às 13:54)

Este evento será muito bom  . . .            para os sítios do costume .

É mais uma entrada marítima , acho que não vale a pena estar à espera de milagres .

Em relação ao hipotético evento do fim de semana seguinte  , dois apontamentos : 

Os modelos cada vez estão a tirar mais precipitação , ou seja , cada vez maior tendência para entrada continental seca e as temperaturas que vão sendo delineadas , para já , parece - me típico de uma entrada fria de inverno que ocorre todos os anos , nada mais do que isso .


----------



## MicaMito (30 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

O colega Stormy não manda nenhuma previsão?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 14:28)

james disse:


> *É mais uma entrada marítima* , acho que não vale a pena estar à espera de milagres.



Tem sido precisamente estas entradas marítimas que nos tem trazido, ao litoral norte, os episódios de neve mais inesperados e em maior quantidade.
São sempre inesperadas, porque trazem ar frio, humidade, precipitação e muitas vezes trazem células com topos muito arrefecidos que fogem à avaliação dos modelos mesmo de pequena escala. Com tanto ar frio embebido nalgumas células, são muitas vezes estas que permitem que caia neve mesmo a altitudes muito baixas...mesmo zonas de litoral como Vila do Conde, Póvoa e outras localidades tem tido esta experiência ao logo dos últimos 30 anos (que me recorde...).


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:31)

Caro colega Aristocrata, será possível nevar aqui amanhã?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Caro colega Aristocrata, será possível nevar aqui amanhã?


Possível é, tanto que os modelos permitem vislumbrar a queda de neve a cotas de aproximadamente 500 mts para a zona. É sempre uma lotaria entre o ar frio ser o necessário, a precipitação entrar nessa altura, bem como a humidade permitir. Mas acredito que possas ver água neve pelo menos nalgum aguaceiro...
Prepara-te para ficares com um torcicolo a olhar para o céu enquanto aguardas que possa cair o elemento branco...


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Pois estou a ver que vou mesmo ter de colar os olhos no céu amanhã ahah
Eu penso que o fator mais importante será a humidade, normalmente quando as cotas estão mesmo no limite, quando é de noite pela minha experiencia nunca vejo neve nesta zona, no entanto quando é de dia pelo menos água-neve costumo ver. Isso aconteceu no ultimo episodio de neve em que as cotas mais baixas previstas eram de madrugada mas acabou por não nevar de madrugada aqui, mas depois durante um aguaceiro por volta das 10:30 da manha vi água-neve... Desta vez as cotas mais baixas serão de dia numa altura em que a humidade é inferior e ainda haverá precipitação. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanha, nao podemos ter sempre azar pode ser que seja desta que há surpresas!


----------



## james (30 Jan 2015 às 15:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tem sido precisamente estas entradas marítimas que nos tem trazido, ao litoral norte, os episódios de neve mais inesperados e em maior quantidade.
> São sempre inesperadas, porque trazem ar frio, humidade, precipitação e muitas vezes trazem células com topos muito arrefecidos que fogem à avaliação dos modelos mesmo de pequena escala. Com tanto ar frio embebido nalgumas células, são muitas vezes estas que permitem que caia neve mesmo a altitudes muito baixas...mesmo zonas de litoral como Vila do Conde, Póvoa e outras localidades tem tido esta experiência ao logo dos últimos 30 anos (que me recorde...).



A ideia que eu tenho é que estas entradas de NO , por vezes , podem causar fenómenos de água - neve ou mesmo queda de neve sem acumulação ( se fosse assim , já não era mau ) .

Mas que os episódios em que existiu queda de neve com acumulação a cotas muito baixas foram sempre entradas de Norte ( como em 87 ) ou entradas de massas de ar frio oriundas do interior da Península ( como em 2009 ) .


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

james disse:


> A ideia que eu tenho é que estas entradas de NO , por vezes , podem causar fenómenos de água - neve ou mesmo queda de neve sem acumulação...
> Mas que *os episódios em que existiu queda de neve com acumulação a cotas muito baixas foram sempre entradas de Norte* ( como em 87 ) *ou entradas de massas de ar frio oriundas do interior da Península* ( como em 2009 ) .



Não deixas de ter razão e, como é óbvio nas zonas junto ao mar, os episódios de queda de neve com acumulação são muito raros em entradas de NO. Mas um pouco mais para o interior, tem existido episódios vários ao longo das últimas décadas com acumulação de neve a cotas de 200-300 mts de altitude nestes episódios.
Contudo, aquilo que exprimimos é o nosso desejo e temos de ser realistas - as cotas esperadas são médias, na casa dos 500 metros de altitude, o que não nos deveria permitir sonhar com cotas baixas. Mas...
-----------

Amanhã, cerca das 12h, a massa de ar frio (iso negativa) aos 850 hPa, estará então sobre o norte de Portugal continental, e será acompanhado ainda de alguma precipitação.
As zonas do alto Minho e a cadeia montanhosa que abrange o Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, com extensão ao planalto de Montalegre, serão as zonas onde a queda de neve poderá ser mais substancial.
Nas restantes a probabilidade\quantidade diminui mas ainda assim poderão existir zonas com bons mantos brancos.

Vejam neste post mais pormenores: aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Amanhã vai haver a ocorrência de granizo e trovoada no litoral Norte. 
Hora favorável a ocorrência deste evento severo 12h-15h.


----------



## andremak7 (30 Jan 2015 às 21:13)

Boa noite,
Pelo que vejo nos mapas, as previsões para este fim de semana é de frio e neve. O frio continua durante a semana, mas tempo seco. Gostava de saber se mesmo que não neve durante a semana na serra da estrela, se a neve consegue-se manter até ao fim de semana 7/8 Fevereiro?
Só mais uma questão... Caso fosse este fim de semana lá, a neve como estará?... será que com a neve que vai cair consegue-se subir á torre?


----------

